# Latest Food Discoveries - Share them here!



## SoVerySoft (Feb 8, 2009)

Have you discovered anything lately that's to die for? Or should I say - something that gives you a reason to live! Share it here 


I recently discovered 2 great new treats.

View attachment pita bites.jpg​
One is *Trader Joe's Pita Bite Crackers with Sea Salt.* OMG. I couldn't believe how delicious they were! They are very simple but have a great flavor and a wonderful crunch. I went back yesterday to stock up but they were out of stock! They did say they'd have them in sometime in the next few weeks. I will be calling every few days to check on them since after just one box I am addicted.

View attachment medium.jpg​The other is *Kashi TLC Fruit and Grain Bars - Pumpkin Pie*. Oh yum. Here is the description from their website: "_Pie lovers will enjoy the sweet blend of pumpkin, real soft fruit and warm pie spices, sprinkled with pecans_" It has a layer of pumpkin pie type filling on top.

I see on their site that they also have Dark Chocolate Coconut and Raspberry Chocolate. I need to get to the store!


----------



## Mishty (Feb 8, 2009)

This weekend while babysitting for the local "hippies" from Wisconsin I found a lovely treat in the pantry!

Organic Fruit Leathers by Stretch Island Fruit Co.







These people had boxes and boxes of this lovely stuff...
Once I told the lady how much I loved it she told me to take it because they were going on vacation and need to empty the cupboards, which they usually give to food banks! I've been eating nothing but the Ripened Raspberry


And I got these in a care package a few weeks ago....I'm almost out, and wondering how to get my next fix.






Dark chocolate, raspberry jam,marshmellow and a lil soft cookie... only the Canucks could make something like this work.


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 8, 2009)

Fried pickles, omg no wai!


----------



## Frankie (Feb 8, 2009)

Yum!


----------



## Frankie (Feb 8, 2009)

I hadn't heard of these until now - I'll have to look for them. They look fab!



SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 58561​The other is *Kashi TLC Fruit and Grain Bars - Pumpkin Pie*. Oh yum. Here is the description from their website: "_Pie lovers will enjoy the sweet blend of pumpkin, real soft fruit and warm pie spices, sprinkled with pecans_" It has a layer of pumpkin pie type filling on top.
> 
> I see on their site that they also have Dark Chocolate Coconut and Raspberry Chocolate. I need to get to the store!


----------



## Frankie (Feb 8, 2009)

And from the freezer case at Whole Foods, Daphne Baking Company tarts. The chocolate tarts and lemon tarts are really wonderful (if expensive).


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 8, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> ...One is *Trader Joe's Pita Bite Crackers with Sea Salt.* OMG. I couldn't believe how delicious they were! They are very simple but have a great flavor and a wonderful crunch. I went back yesterday to stock up but they were out of stock! They did say they'd have them in sometime in the next few weeks. I will be calling every few days to check on them since after just one box I am addicted...



OK, since I know TJs private labels foods made by other companies, I decided to go looking for the original pita crackers...and I found these!

Sensible Portions Pita Bites

The nutritional info is the same and the pic on the box looks like MY crackers. They even have a sea salt variety. 

And...they are sold at some grocery stores near me.

So, I know what I am doing tomorrow on my lunch hour!


----------



## altered states (Feb 9, 2009)

Mishty said:


> And I got these in a care package a few weeks ago....I'm almost out, and wondering how to get my next fix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are like Mallomars (with a raspberry kick), right? 

http://www.taquitos.net/im/sn/Mallomars.jpg

Are they regional? I haven't had them in years, mostly because they're tough to find. Somehow I always found it comforting that they were seasonal, only selling in cooler months because the chocolate and marshmallow melts all over the place in summer. Means there's still a limit as to how far even a major food empire like Nabisco will go in pumping their stuff full of -ives and -oids.

I just had a neighbor turn me on to vanilla Blunt Wraps, but that's for another thread (or board).


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 9, 2009)

It's easy to find mallomar variations. I just had a Colombian version by Nestle's the other day. I don't find them terribly hard to find at major chain supermarkets, but sometimes the box can be a bit dusty.

I've also seen those whippets at the local Stop & Shop. Have you explored any markets in Alabamy? They can't be too hard to find!

And I need those kashi pumpkin bars. My favorite kashi cookies were pulled because of the killer peanut butter scare.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Feb 9, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 58561​The other is *Kashi TLC Fruit and Grain Bars - Pumpkin Pie*. Oh yum. Here is the description from their website: "_Pie lovers will enjoy the sweet blend of pumpkin, real soft fruit and warm pie spices, sprinkled with pecans_" It has a layer of pumpkin pie type filling on top.




Sweet Mother of God! :eat2:


----------



## Cors (Feb 9, 2009)

UK folks, do check out the Options range of hot chocolate and cappucino! 

Yes, it is low-cal but it doesn't taste icky at all! The hazelnut-flavoured hot chocolate is simply divine! The coconut is great too. I also like the belgian chocolate, mint and orange flavours. I find the white chocolate weird and cloying though. I am dying to try their Cappucinos!


----------



## Gingembre (Feb 9, 2009)

Cors said:


> UK folks, do check out the Options range of hot chocolate and cappucino!
> 
> Yes, it is low-cal but it doesn't taste icky at all! The hazelnut-flavoured hot chocolate is simply divine! The coconut is great too. I also like the belgian chocolate, mint and orange flavours. I find the white chocolate weird and cloying though. I am dying to try their Cappucinos!



Ooh, I haven't had the hazelnut one...the Turkish Delight Hot Chocolate is my favourite. Although I often find myself using, like, twice as much powder as you're meant to. Oh well


----------



## Cors (Feb 9, 2009)

Gingembre said:


> Ooh, I haven't had the hazelnut one...the Turkish Delight Hot Chocolate is my favourite. Although I often find myself using, like, twice as much powder as you're meant to. Oh well



Me too, I love my hot chocolate thick! I haven't tried the Turkish Delight, but I am so going to!


----------



## Mishty (Feb 9, 2009)

tres huevos said:


> Those are like Mallomars (with a raspberry kick), right?
> 
> http://www.taquitos.net/im/sn/Mallomars.jpg
> 
> ...



Yep raspberry love inside....

Well we have Wal-mart and that's 'bout it!
However! I did find some at a "Salvage" type dicount food store we have!
It's full of weird stuff with typos, in Arabic or it just aint sellin!
Better yet, the boxes are only $1.19! 
I bought about a dozen, because what you see on the shelf, is what you get.  IT could be months before I see 'em again, so I stocked up.

You've seen nothing till you've seen Super Juicy, lit and ready.



MissToodles said:


> It's easy to find mallomar variations. I just had a Colombian version by Nestle's the other day. I don't find them terribly hard to find at major chain supermarkets, but sometimes the box can be a bit dusty.
> 
> I've also seen those whippets at the local Stop & Shop. Have you explored any markets in Alabamy? They can't be too hard to find!
> 
> And I need those kashi pumpkin bars. My favorite kashi cookies were pulled because of the killer peanut butter scare.



I went and looked! Found them at United Grocery Outlet, it's a kind of Big Lots for off color food-stuffs! The cashier said it's weird I wanted something they'd never gotten before, or would probably wouldn't get again.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Feb 10, 2009)

For those who love Mexican chocolate -- the kind with cinnamon in it -- there is an ice cream company out of S. Cal called 'Palapa Azul', and they make a Mexican chocolate ice cream. IMO it's better than any commercial chocolate ice cream except _maybe_ Haagen-Dasz. They also make dulce de leche ice cream, which I haven't tried, and sweet corn ice cream (!) which my grocery doesn't stock. Ice cream fanatics will want to give them a try.


----------



## stillblessed23 (Feb 11, 2009)

omg tonight I found this asiago cheese and artichoke dip in Wegmans. It is amazing! The taste lingers in you mouth and it is great. You have to heat it up though and I found that it taste best with tortilla chips. 

View attachment cheese dip.jpg


----------



## Tooz (Feb 12, 2009)

omgomgomgomg Wegmans I MISS YOU WEGMANS ...


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 12, 2009)

My find is Sabra brand Hummus. They are so fresh and creamy and delicious. I think I might go broke trying them all.


----------



## AnotherJessica (Feb 18, 2009)

stillblessed23 said:


> omg tonight I found this asiago cheese and artichoke dip in Wegmans. It is amazing! The taste lingers in you mouth and it is great. You have to heat it up though and I found that it taste best with tortilla chips.



The best way to eat it is if you toast them because when the dip melts it is SO AMAZING!!! I'm also a huge fan of the buffalo blue cheese dip.


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 18, 2009)

I can't find too much information online but I present Midor chocobisc cookies:

_
CHOCOBISC
Premium crisp meringue biscuits with hazelnut cream filling and coated in thick milk Swiss Chocolate. 
_

Very good quality supermarket cookies but such a tiny package for $3.49. They only come in a pack of 10. There in the European and vaguely European-like cookie section. 

View attachment np_choco-185.gif


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 18, 2009)

Mac and Cheese.... yup!

I had never had it until recently and I love it o.o!


----------



## toni (Feb 18, 2009)

Very yummy. There is a chocolate bread recipe I am going to attempt on their website.

http://www.cheerios.com/ourCereals/BananaNutCheerios/BananaNutCheerios_home.aspx 

View attachment cheerios.jpg


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 18, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Mac and Cheese.... yup!
> 
> I had never had it until recently and I love it o.o!


 
Never had Mac & Cheese before?!?!?!?!


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Feb 18, 2009)

Got this the other day at Sur La Table.






And I, too, like the Sabra Hummus. I'm partial to the roasted garlic. And then I found the little mini cups....


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 18, 2009)

toni said:


> Very yummy. There is a chocolate bread recipe I am going to attempt on their website.
> 
> http://www.cheerios.com/ourCereals/BananaNutCheerios/BananaNutCheerios_home.aspx



I am definitely wanting to try these Cheerios. And that recipe looks awesome. If you make it soon, can you let us know how it turns out? I wish I had all of the ingredients in the house now. Oh well, it is going to be cold here this weekend, it will be good to have a reason to turn the oven on for awhile.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Feb 22, 2009)

Frankie said:


> Yum!



I've been in love with the Wasabi and soy sauce almonds for over a year. I wish they came in a bigger can!!


----------



## jewels_mystery (Feb 22, 2009)

stillblessed23 said:


> omg tonight I found this asiago cheese and artichoke dip in Wegmans. It is amazing! The taste lingers in you mouth and it is great. You have to heat it up though and I found that it taste best with tortilla chips.



Wegmans hmmmmmmmmmmmm memories.


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm almost embarrassed by mine- everyone elses sound so fancy! LOL 

But I tried the Dunkin' Donuts waffle breakfast sandwich this morning...YUMMINESS!!!!:eat2:


----------



## Tracyarts (Feb 22, 2009)

Agave nectar. Especially the light (in color and flavor) kind. I've heard a lot of debate on whether or not it is actually better for you than table sugar as far as the glycemic thing, but it dissolves/blends completely into iced tea. Which, if you drink a LOT of iced tea like I do, and like it a little bit sweet but nowhere near as sweet as "sweet tea" like I do, makes it a miracle product. 

Tracy


----------



## phatkhat (Feb 22, 2009)

Taco Town's tacos blow everything else out of the water! 

http://www.hulu.com/watch/1447/saturday-night-live-taco-town


----------



## jewels_mystery (Feb 22, 2009)

Tracyarts said:


> Agave nectar. Especially the light (in color and flavor) kind. I've heard a lot of debate on whether or not it is actually better for you than table sugar as far as the glycemic thing, but it dissolves/blends completely into iced tea. Which, if you drink a LOT of iced tea like I do, and like it a little bit sweet but nowhere near as sweet as "sweet tea" like I do, makes it a miracle product.
> 
> Tracy



hmmm that sounds good.. I have to look for it.


----------



## toni (Feb 23, 2009)

Trader Joe's English style crumpets. It is a cross between an english muffin, pancake and biscuit. Very yummy!

I had my first visit to Trader Joe's yesterday. I picked up a ton of stuff. I am sure I will be posting more soon. I LOVE THAT STORE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cors (Feb 23, 2009)

A bag of ultra-sweet clementines!


----------



## Brandi (Feb 26, 2009)

toni said:


> Very yummy. There is a chocolate bread recipe I am going to attempt on their website.
> 
> http://www.cheerios.com/ourCereals/BananaNutCheerios/BananaNutCheerios_home.aspx



Peanut Butter Banana Cheerio Bars 

¾ cup of peanut butter 
2 tablespoons of butter 
10.5 oz of mini marshmallows 
6 cups of Banana Nut Cheerios 
½ cup of banana chips, broken into pieces 

Spray a 13x9 pan with nonstick cooking spray and set aside. In a microwave safe bowl place the marshmallows, butter, and peanut butter. Microwave for 1 minute and then stir, keep microwaving in 15 second intervals until all of the marshmallows have melted. Add in the cheerios and stir to combine and spread in the pan in a even layer. Immediately top with the banana chips and press them into the cheerios. Let them cool completely in the pan and then cut into squares.


----------



## swordchick (Mar 3, 2009)

These are absolutely delicious.


----------



## TygerKitty (Mar 6, 2009)

^^ OO those look good!

When I was in Hawaii at the Mauna Loa factory they had awesome kinds of macadamia nuts flavored with other things... my favorite was some cinnamon/sugar kinda mix thing that was slightly sweet... delish!

I recently re-discovered the little debbie star crunch cookies... I love those gooey crunchy cookies! I haven't had them in yearsssssssss!


----------



## Chef (Mar 6, 2009)

Actually, they have a Salt and Vinegar flavor now. Quite addictive.



Frankie said:


> Yum!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 6, 2009)

Last week I went to Trader Joe's to get many many boxes of the Baked Pita crackers (the ones that started this thread - they are back in stock!) While there I picked up some good cracker toppings and I fell in love with one.

It's Pub Cheese Gourmet Spreadable Cheddar, sharp cheddar flavor. It's made by Rondele (they also make an herb cheese spread similar to Boursin). I checked online and they make several flavors, including cheddar horseradish and cheddar jalepeno.

I often buy Wispride and other brands of cheddar cheese spreads but I liked 2 things about the Pub Cheese. It's a little bit whipped, so it's fluffy, which is good for dipping and spreading. And it has a cheesy flavor that reminds me of the cheese packet in Kraft blue box mac and cheese. And YEAH, that's a good thing. 

View attachment pub_8_sharp_ch.jpg


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 12, 2009)

Lays kettle cooked potato chips with sea salt and cracked black pepper. Oh my God, they are so good, I had to physically remove myself from the bag!!:eat2:


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 21, 2009)

Norman Love Confections


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hershey's Coconut Creme Kisses!!!


----------



## jewels_mystery (Mar 25, 2009)

Punkin1024 said:


> Hershey's Coconut Creme Kisses!!!



oooh I have to look for these. I love coconut.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 26, 2009)

jewels_mystery said:


> oooh I have to look for these. I love coconut.



I found them at Drug Emporium with all the Easter goodies.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 29, 2009)

A friend of mine has one one of these, though a little bigger. A few months ago we discovered that melting Trader Joe's Belgian chocolate (3 parts milk, 1 part dark) on low and then dipping fresh fruit on fondue forks in it is divine and much easier than regular fondue.

Through many subsequent tests, we've discovered the best fruits seem to be green apples, red grapes, strawberries and bananas. Pound cake works too, but it's not as good as the fruit.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Rainy,

That sounds yummy! I love to dip fruit in chocolate.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Mar 29, 2009)

rainyday said:


> A friend of mine has one one of these, though a little bigger. A few months ago we discovered that melting Trader Joe's Belgian chocolate (3 parts milk, 1 part dark) on low and then dipping fresh fruit on fondue forks in it is divine and much easier than regular fondue.
> 
> Through many subsequent tests, we've discovered the best fruits seem to be green apples, red grapes, strawberries and bananas. Pound cake works too, but it's not as good as the fruit.



That sounds so good. I may try this.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 6, 2009)

Uhm.... yum.

Kisses filled with Coconut Creme. Yes, yes. They're delish! 

View attachment Picture 5.jpg


View attachment Picture 6.jpg


----------



## katorade (Apr 8, 2009)

rainyday said:


> A friend of mine has one one of these, though a little bigger. A few months ago we discovered that melting Trader Joe's Belgian chocolate (3 parts milk, 1 part dark) on low and then dipping fresh fruit on fondue forks in it is divine and much easier than regular fondue.
> 
> Through many subsequent tests, we've discovered the best fruits seem to be green apples, red grapes, strawberries and bananas. Pound cake works too, but it's not as good as the fruit.




Add some heavy cream to your chocolate to keep it from breaking if it gets too warm. You can also add some liqueur to it if you're a naughty, naughty girl.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 8, 2009)

Liqueur...great idea! And now I want coconut kisses too.



Today's discovery: 

Fresh, uncooked apple-pear sauce! Just two really cold fuji apples and a bartlett pear cut in chunks and pulsed and whizzed in a Magic Bullet for under a minute. Crisp and cidery and better than any regular applesauce I've ever had.

I left the skins on and it pulverized them so much you couldn't even tell they were there.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 8, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> Uhm.... yum.
> 
> Kisses filled with Coconut Creme. Yes, yes. They're delish!



oh. my. god.


must find


----------



## zsa (Apr 10, 2009)

HEB brand cereal
GRANOLA with DARK CHOCOLATE PIECES!!! HOLY COW it is SO GOOD


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 10, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> oh. my. god.
> 
> 
> must find




I got them at Walgreen's, if that helps.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 11, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 58561​The other is *Kashi TLC Fruit and Grain Bars - Pumpkin Pie*. Oh yum. Here is the description from their website: "_Pie lovers will enjoy the sweet blend of pumpkin, real soft fruit and warm pie spices, sprinkled with pecans_" It has a layer of pumpkin pie type filling on top.



*I Just bought a few boxes at WallyWOrld, I love these too!!!*



AnnMarie said:


> Uhm.... yum.
> 
> Kisses filled with Coconut Creme. Yes, yes. They're delish!



*RUT ROH..looks like a new GOTTA have treat for me too!

I just discovered Ben N Jerrys Peach Cobbler (Peach Ice Cream with Cinnamon-Sugar Shortbread Pieces & a Peach Swirl) can i just say YUM....a certain BHM told me it was his favorite, I resisted for a full day before indulging.... * http://www.benjerry.com/flavors/our-flavors/#product_id=111


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 11, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> I got them at Walgreen's, if that helps.


*
damn, hit CVS and Target...no find *


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Apr 12, 2009)

I didn't see a Totally Insane Food thread so I figured I'd post here, as for me it was a new discovery.

I went to see a friend's band play last night at a bar & grill a couple of towns away, and tried the House Burger. I shit you not, it was a bacon burger between two grilled cheese sandwiches. Oh yeah. 

I hadn't eaten all day so I was starving, and I _still _couldn't finish it. But ohhhh it was decadently scrumptious.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 12, 2009)

Flyin Lilac said:


> I didn't see a Totally Insane Food thread so I figured I'd post here, as for me it was a new discovery.
> 
> I went to see a friend's band play last night at a bar & grill a couple of towns away, and tried the House Burger. I shit you not, it was a bacon burger between two grilled cheese sandwiches. Oh yeah.
> 
> I hadn't eaten all day so I was starving, and I _still _couldn't finish it. But ohhhh it was decadently scrumptious.



ok, lol...where is this? It sounds like something my boyfriend would wanna eat.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 12, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> I got them at Walgreen's, if that helps.




Unfortunately I live in Canada. We might see them in 2011. :doh:


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Apr 13, 2009)

Tooz said:


> ok, lol...where is this? It sounds like something my boyfriend would wanna eat.



It's My Fork Bar & Grill on the main drag going into Winterport. From Bangor you'd take Route 1A to Hampden and keep going -- W'port is the next town. The bar is on the left, in an old house that used to be a funeral home (I know, weird). 

Really good bands, too!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 12, 2009)

View attachment apple_cin_em.jpg


*Thomas' "Season's Best" Apple Cinnamon English Muffins*​
I picked these up on a whim at the store on Saturday. They smelled so good right through the package! I brought them home, toasted one up, slathered on some unsalted butter, and swooned. These are SO damn good.

Next time you're in the store, just take a whiff. I think you'll buy them too!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh my gosh, SVS, those muffins sound devine. I so do love seasonal foods. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## TearInYourHand (Oct 14, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 71481
> 
> 
> *Thomas' "Season's Best" Apple Cinnamon English Muffins*​
> ...



Maybe I will....and maybe I will!!! Sounds delish, SVS. I love fall flavors and this sounds right up my alley.


----------



## Tooz (Oct 15, 2009)

Hannaford garlic & herb turkey deli meat.

You can smell the garlic and herbs from outside the package. The scent fills the car as you drive home.



I love it so much.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Oct 15, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 71481
> 
> 
> *Thomas' "Season's Best" Apple Cinnamon English Muffins*​
> ...



Omg, this is amazing. Where did you get these?


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm posting from my phone- which I hate doing, just to find a discoveries thread and rave about the ice cream I just had. 

It's Ciao Bella gelato, and it pulled me in with a key lime graham cracker flavor. Wow. It's very rich, but still somehow refreshing. That lovely zingy lime, with just enough sweetness to fill it out. I don't enjoy key lime that's so sweet that it loses the zip. This is perfect. 

When I opened it, I was at first disappointed not to see a Graham cracker swirl, thought I would miss the texture. Instead there are very fine crumbs sifted throughout. It's just enough to get that clear Graham cracker taste, in perfect balance with the lime.

This is slap yo' momma good. You can bet I'm going to be trying their other flavors. Cheaper than B&J or HD, too!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 17, 2009)

MsSasha said:


> Omg, this is amazing. Where did you get these?



just the plain ol' grocery store!


----------



## Neen (Oct 18, 2009)

Tooz said:


> omgomgomgomg Wegmans I MISS YOU WEGMANS ...



WEGGIES! I love Wegmans...!!!!!


----------



## rainyday (Oct 19, 2009)

Tried these this week after seeing them on sale. Yumbo. They look like Oreos but they're much more chocolatey.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 19, 2009)

rainyday said:


> Tried these this week after seeing them on sale. Yumbo. They look like Oreos but they're much more chocolatey.



I tried some of the others in that line and was really disappointed...

Don't think I tried these tho!


----------



## rainyday (Oct 20, 2009)

What'd you try and what didn't you like about them?

I'd never even heard of this line until I saw these, so they're the only ones I've sampled.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 20, 2009)

rainyday said:


> What'd you try and what didn't you like about them?
> 
> I'd never even heard of this line until I saw these, so they're the only ones I've sampled.



I tried a green tea sandwich cookie, I think, and a chocolate one - not sure if it was the one you tried. I thought they tasted "weak"...didn't like the texture...I like my cookies crisper.

They had 3 or 4 types in my store, I think.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 2, 2010)

Had to dig up this old thread to share this:

View attachment Thai Soup-edit.jpg​
Yum. Seriously. Yum. (yeah, ok, too much sodium, but it's canned soup, people.)


----------



## BBWTexan (May 2, 2010)

Silk Pure Almond Milk.

All of the calcium of regular milk with none of the lactose - plus all of the benefits of almonds. This stuff is so rich and creamy that I feel like I'm having a desert every time I have it. I will probably never buy regular milk again. SO good.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 2, 2010)

BBWTexan said:


> Silk Pure Almond Milk.
> 
> All of the calcium of regular milk with none of the lactose - plus all of the benefits of almonds. This stuff is so rich and creamy that I feel like I'm having a desert every time I have it. I will probably never buy regular milk again. SO good.



I buy chocolate almond milk at Trader Joe's. So decadent!!


----------



## BBWTexan (May 2, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> I buy chocolate almond milk at Trader Joe's. So decadent!!



Totally agreed! I've just been amazed by it and have turned several friends on to it as well. I had given up drinking whole milk, but missed the thick creaminess that you can't find in 2% or skim.


----------



## Beckoo (May 2, 2010)

m & m pretzels 

View attachment p3_MMsPretzelChoc.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 2, 2010)

I'm keeping an eye out for the Silk Almond Milk! I've been drinking Silk Soy Milk for years because of lactose intolerance. I was so excited when I saw the Almond Milk version advertised on television and in a food magazine I buy. Woohoo! I'm gonna put in a request at United for the Almond Milk. From your description, I'm gonna love it!


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 2, 2010)

Beckoo said:


> m & m pretzels



oh YUM! I would love that. What a great idea.

I tried these:

View attachment milky_way_simply_caramel-18954.jpg
​
Milky Way Simply Caramel. The best part of the Milky Way - and nothing else! Soooooo good! :wubu:


----------



## Nutty (May 2, 2010)

Ok *bear* with me for a second......


*BACON FLAVORED SYRUP*


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 9, 2010)

An up close and personal view of the aforementioned Milky Way Simply Caramel. I am still in love.




View attachment SimplyCaramel-sm.jpg

​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 9, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Ok *bear* with me for a second......
> 
> 
> *BACON FLAVORED SYRUP*



That sounds really good...unless it is artificially flavored. That would be more like "Bacos syrup". 

Have you tried it yet?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 10, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> That sounds really good...unless it is artificially flavored.




Actually, artificially flavored bacon syrup would be even BETTER. Ask any pig.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 20, 2010)

love this!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 20, 2010)

liz (di-va) said:


> love this!



"Swirls of pastry cream"?? - sounds great!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 20, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> "Swirls of pastry cream"?? - sounds great!



It is soo good. Like...good good. lol. I normally can't eat a whole one, but I can down one of those in one sitting.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ben & Jerry's may actually have given me a reason to break my no sugar rule and pull out the lactaid! The Boston Creme Pie flavor sounds divine!


----------



## Cat (Jun 21, 2010)

liz (di-va) said:


> love this!



Oh, my...ooooohhh...my......must try this....


----------



## BBWBecky (Jun 21, 2010)

New banquet Fruit pies they are so delicious you can eihr microwave them or heat them in the oven. They come i the flavors apple, mixed berry with cherry and peach.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 21, 2010)

BBWBecky said:


> New banquet Fruit pies they are so delicious you can eihr microwave them or heat them in the oven. They come i the flavors apple, mixed berry with cherry and peach.



Are they full size pies or little, like their individual pot pies?


----------



## theladypoet (Jun 21, 2010)

President's Choice Greek flavoured chips. They are made of win.


----------



## BBWBecky (Jun 23, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> Are they full size pies or little, like their individual pot pies?


They are little like the pot pies but contain 380 calories


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 23, 2010)

Chobani brand Greek Yogurt. It is rich and thick and creamy and tastes delicious besides being a power food with minimal carbs and tons of protein. Just awesome. 

(I also tried Oikos brand, not so thick and creamy, still tasty, but not like Chobani where every spoonful was "OMG, I can't believe how good this is, and it's good for you, geez, how come I haven't been eating this for years?"


----------



## toni (Jun 24, 2010)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Chobani brand Greek Yogurt. It is rich and thick and creamy and tastes delicious besides being a power food with minimal carbs and tons of protein. Just awesome.
> 
> (I also tried Oikos brand, not so thick and creamy, still tasty, but not like Chobani where every spoonful was "OMG, I can't believe how good this is, and it's good for you, geez, how come I haven't been eating this for years?"



Love this stuff! I get the one with pineapple.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 24, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> An up close and personal view of the aforementioned Milky Way Simply Caramel. I am still in love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh man.. I might have to go to 7-11 and ruin my diet/vegan lifestyle for that one!! i'm a sucker for caramel!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 24, 2010)

theladypoet said:


> President's Choice Greek flavoured chips. They are made of win.



I may not like the answer to this, but ... what does "Greek flavoured" mean? Flavoured by Greeks?  Flavoured LIKE Greeks?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 14, 2010)

In my attempt to choose "better for me" snacks, and since they were on sale AND I had a coupon, I recently acquired some Kashi TLC Tasty Little Chewies in the flavor Pumpkin Pie.

They are all natural fruit and grain bars. Let me tell you, these things taste AWESOME. If you want something quick and gives the taste of pumpkin pie, this is it.

Now mind you, it doesn't *feel* like pumpkin pie because it is a crunchy bar with a delicious top coating. But it tastes so good.

And they only have 22 carbs, 4g of fiber and 4g of protein, not such a bad little snack. Not that I ate them one at a sitting, but still, two are still doable.

I also tried the peanut one and they are good too, just quite dry, but tasty.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 14, 2010)

D_A_Bunny said:


> In my attempt to choose "better for me" snacks, and since they were on sale AND I had a coupon, I recently acquired some Kashi TLC Tasty Little Chewies in the flavor Pumpkin Pie.
> 
> They are all natural fruit and grain bars. Let me tell you, these things taste AWESOME. If you want something quick and gives the taste of pumpkin pie, this is it.
> 
> ...




hehe...look at the very first post of this thread. Is that the same? They also have chocolate coconut. Yum. Sounds like yours are smaller - snack size. Mine were granola bar size.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 15, 2010)

I love the Kashi mocha/almond ones...and the choc/raspberry. They are good And spendy.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 15, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> hehe...look at the very first post of this thread. Is that the same? They also have chocolate coconut. Yum. Sounds like yours are smaller - snack size. Mine were granola bar size.



OMG, that is too funny. You know what they say, great minds think alike. They really are good though.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 16, 2010)

Three delicious new (to me, anyway) ice cream flavors: 

Starbuck's Vanilla Bean Frappuccino - has a really nice classic, strong vanilla flavor
Ciao Bella Tahitian Vanilla (actually gelato, not ice cream) - a more exotic, but equally yummy version of vanilla
Safeway Select Fleur de Sel Caramel -SWOON- :smitten: - I am a caramel nut. This ice cream is just beautifully creamy and lush and caramelly and has the little bit of sweet & salty thing going on. Outstanding. This is also less than half the price of my previous non-chocolate favorite, Starbuck's Caramel Macchiato, so that's a very nice little bonus.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 16, 2010)

Candy_Coated_Clown said:


> This is not really a "discovery" but more of a love for something that's become a crazy obsession lately.
> 
> The obsession is brown butter!
> 
> ...



This would be perfect for this thread: What's your latest kick? I can move it there if you'd like.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 16, 2010)

liz (di-va) said:


> love this!




I've got to try this, even though I'm not really a huge fan of the BJ vanilla base.


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown (Jul 16, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> This would be perfect for this thread: What's your latest kick? I can move it there if you'd like.




Yeah, sure. That would be great if it fits best there.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 17, 2010)

Candy_Coated_Clown said:


> Yeah, sure. That would be great if it fits best there.



Done, and I fixed your first sentence so it didn't reference this thread. I think that's a great place for your post.

That said - I had the most amazing brown butter cupcakes recently. omg.


----------



## CrankySpice (Jul 17, 2010)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Chobani brand Greek Yogurt. It is rich and thick and creamy and tastes delicious besides being a power food with minimal carbs and tons of protein. Just awesome.
> 
> (I also tried Oikos brand, not so thick and creamy, still tasty, but not like Chobani where every spoonful was "OMG, I can't believe how good this is, and it's good for you, geez, how come I haven't been eating this for years?"



I can't believe I missed this post first time around. I love Chobani brand, too. I mix the vanilla with chopped banana and almonds. It's delicious!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 17, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> I've got to try this, even though I'm not really a huge fan of the BJ vanilla base.



It is goooooooooooooood. I'm not a huge ice cream fan and I love it!

My absolute favorite BJ flavor is Ginger Snap. If they don't bring it back this holiday season, I may cry!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 17, 2010)

hubby bought some dehydrated neapolitan ice cream in the camping department today. It turned out to be quite tasty. A little weird but kinda good. I'm not an ice cream eater normally but the few bites i had were quite good!


----------



## CrankySpice (Jul 17, 2010)

Picked these up in the natural foods section of my grocery store yesterday. They are a nice change from Wasabi peas. Very chili-pepper-y and crunchy!
View attachment peas.JPG


http://www.bhuja.com.au/products/spicy-peas.php


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 18, 2010)

CrankySpice said:


> Picked these up in the natural foods section of my grocery store yesterday. They are a nice change from Wasabi peas. Very chili-pepper-y and crunchy!
> View attachment 82304
> 
> 
> http://www.bhuja.com.au/products/spicy-peas.php



Those sound good. I'm going to look for them next time I'm in the store.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 18, 2010)

I don't know if this applies, but this is the best ginger ale in the world.







This is a small batch South Carolina brew. An wanton gulp of it is kinda like snorting Wasabi whilst mounting a razor pig

However, a judicious sip will cure everything from the clap to cancer. It's kind of like drinking delicious bleach.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 18, 2010)

pdgujer148 said:


> I don't know if this applies, but this is the best ginger ale in the world.
> 
> This is a small batch South Carolina brew. An wanton gulp of it is kinda like snorting Wasabi whilst mounting a razor pig
> 
> However, a judicious sip will cure everything from the clap to cancer. It's kind of like drinking delicious bleach.



I <3 a good strong ginger beer. Where did you find this?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm a wimp. Love ginger ale but strong ginger beer? I can't take it. WIMP!


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 18, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> I <3 a good strong ginger beer. Where did you find this?



I discovered the stuff @ a local deli. The owner makes a point of stocking unusual drinks.

You can buy it here: http://www.kegworks.com/product.php?productid=173962&source=linkshare&siteID=arBIFrbHzmw-GqzE2S8DMBPEHBdtVflWhg&=


----------



## CrankySpice (Jul 19, 2010)

Picked up a box of these today...better than your average Twinkie, but not as full of strawberry flavor as I'd hoped.
View attachment strtwin.JPG


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 19, 2010)

CrankySpice said:


> Picked up a box of these today...better than your average Twinkie, but not as full of strawberry flavor as I'd hoped.
> View attachment 82378



Maybe you need to eat about three or so to get the full strawberry flavor.  Well, that would've been my excuse.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 19, 2010)

CrankySpice said:


> Picked up a box of these today...better than your average Twinkie, but not as full of strawberry flavor as I'd hoped.
> View attachment 82378



Try these: http://www.littledebbie.com/products/StrawberryShortcake.asp
oh so strawberry filled


----------



## CrankySpice (Jul 26, 2010)

Tried this on the recommendation of a gentleman in the freezer aisle, even though I'm more of a chocolate/nuts ice cream kind of gal. I was a little nervous about it because coconut is one of those flavors I'm sensitive about - it has to taste a certain way or I feel like it's "off". Hard to explain. LOL Anyway - I really liked this. I added chopped almonds to it, but I think it would be refreshing just as is, too.

View attachment icecream.JPG


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 29, 2010)

Driving aimlessly after leaving the beach yesterday we found Down River Ice Cream. I had the creamsicle flavor which is the best vanilla ice cream I've ever had surrounded by fresh orange sorbet. Kelly had banana ice cream with peanut butter cups that seemed like a 50/50 split between ice cream and Reese's cups.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 29, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> Driving aimlessly after leaving the beach yesterday we found Down River Ice Cream. I had the creamsicle flavor which is the best vanilla ice cream I've ever had surrounded by fresh orange sorbet. Kelly had banana ice cream with peanut butter cups that seemed like a 50/50 split between ice cream and Reese's cups.



HOLY CRAP!!! 

AND you didn't stop by!!?? Sheesh.

I've never been there or even heard of it - dropping everything right now to read and learn more.


***edit***

OMG. 

Deer Tracks &#8211; buttery toffee ice cream with peanut butter truffles tracked through with fudge

YES please. 

Not to mention: 
Custard Cream &#8211; aka French vanilla &#8211;vanilla in an egg custard base- creamy and delicious.
Kung Fu Grasshopper &#8211; minty ice cream with a kick mixed with mellow oreo cookie pieces


Now that my fridge has been replaced, I'm totally hitting this place up. How were the prices, J?


----------



## jcas50 (Jul 29, 2010)

pdgujer148 said:


> I don't know if this applies, but this is the best ginger ale in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've had this. It is what my father used to call Hot Ginger Ale. It is certainly stronger than any ginger beer I ever had, and if you are expecting Canada Dry style ginger taste, you will be blown away. Fire in a bottle! It comes in a few different levels of ginger intensity. I can't say I want it all the time, but an occasional bottle - once or twice a decade is enough, can be a tasty experience.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 30, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> HOLY CRAP!!!
> 
> AND you didn't stop by!!?? Sheesh.
> 
> ...



We'd stop by if we knew where and then we could all go for great ice cream!

I paid around 3.25 for a rather large "small." Definitely clear room in your freezer, they sell gallons that we would have bought if we weren't 40 melty minutes from our freezer.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 14, 2010)

Ben and Jerry's has a store here. They have a flavor...Bonnaroo Buzz.

OH MY GOD. I had a foodgasm today. It's coffee and malt ice cream with swirls of whiskey caramel and English toffee bits.

OH MY GOD..lol So good.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Aug 15, 2010)

I like to try unusual/different things...Here's my most recent

They're by DOLE and called 'Real Fruit Bites'. I picked up the Mango flavored one and mmhmmm they were good! 

It's basically fruit pieces covered in yogurt and whole grain oats.

I got them in the organic/healthy eats aisle in Giant Eagle in our area. Not sure what other stores may have them.







http://www.shopwell.com/dole-fruit-...5-oz/dried-fruit/p/7570005050?fromSearch=true


----------



## AtlantisAK (Aug 15, 2010)

MisticalMisty said:


> Ben and Jerry's has a store here. They have a flavor...Bonnaroo Buzz.
> 
> OH MY GOD. I had a foodgasm today. It's coffee and malt ice cream with swirls of whiskey caramel and English toffee bits.
> 
> OH MY GOD..lol So good.



That actually sounds kinda good. I love coffee ice cream like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Aug 19, 2010)

Okay so I have recently become OBSESSED with NUTELLA! I've always loved it, its been years since I've eaten it, and I've gone through like 4 jars in a very short time 

Well after a while I got tired of just eating it out of the jar (Though believe me I could do it forever and be happy as can be lol) But I wanted to try some new things with it. So I tried out my very own Nutella Crepes and OMFG EPIC!!! 

I made my own crepe batter and made the crepes myself, then made up some fresh whipped cream myself and put it on top of them and the result=HEAVEN!!!! Next time I make them (Which will be soon lol) I will take some pics!

ALSO- another recipie for Nutella which I JUST found and have yet you try- fried Nutella triangles!! Get a package of wanton skins, put a teaspoon of Nutella in the triangle, fold, deep fry and dust with powdered sugar and YUM TIME! I am SOOO excited to try this- just saw this on The Cooking Channel today!! Will report once I try!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 21, 2010)

I know, this doesn't look like anything new. Yeah, yeah, Hershey's dark chocolate squares, big deal. But see that one on the right? That's Hershey's extra dark chocolate with pomegranate pieces and is literally one of the best chocolate things I've ever put in my mouth. EVER. It's the pomegranate pieces. I can't even begin to tell you. Pomegranate and chocolate... beyond heavenly. I always have to have them in my house now. I can't be without them.


----------



## CrankySpice (Aug 21, 2010)

AtlantisAK said:


> I like to try unusual/different things...Here's my most recent
> 
> They're by DOLE and called 'Real Fruit Bites'. I picked up the Mango flavored one and mmhmmm they were good!
> 
> ...



Oh, neat! Is the fruit freeze dried (and therefore crunchy) or air dried (and therefore chewy)? I'm really crossing my fingers for freeze dried....


----------



## AtlantisAK (Aug 23, 2010)

CrankySpice said:


> Oh, neat! Is the fruit freeze dried (and therefore crunchy) or air dried (and therefore chewy)? I'm really crossing my fingers for freeze dried....



I believe they are air dried because they have softness to them. They do taste very good, but freeze dried might be interesting!


----------



## Carrie (Sep 5, 2010)

Peppermint Mocha Coffee-mate! :wubu:


----------



## toni (Sep 9, 2010)

I had the monkey donut today at Dunkin Donuts. OMG, love it! I am so sad it is only going to be around until the 12th. 

http://www.boston.com/business/ticker/2010/09/monkey_donut_fr.html


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 9, 2010)

toni said:


> I had the monkey donut today at Dunkin Donuts. OMG, love it! I am so sad it is only going to be around until the 12th.
> 
> http://www.boston.com/business/ticker/2010/09/monkey_donut_fr.html



I wanna try it!

p.s. (off topic) when am I feeding you crabs?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 10, 2010)

Saw Oberweis chocolate milk in the grocery store and was pulled in by the glass bottle. Had a glass and was pleasantly surprised by how delicious it is. Have since purchased another bottle!


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Sep 11, 2010)

toni said:


> I had the monkey donut today at Dunkin Donuts. OMG, love it! I am so sad it is only going to be around until the 12th.
> 
> http://www.boston.com/business/ticker/2010/09/monkey_donut_fr.html



I had to go get one today after seeing that you posted this. I really liked it too, but was caught off guard for a moment when the banana middle had a bit of a cinnamon taste to me. But it was a great combination! I wish it was going to be around longer.

I also had a pumpkin cake donut from there. Yum! It may possibly be my favorite one.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 11, 2010)

I know some of you don't like Krispy Kreme.. I can't resist the site of a store from the freeway in rush-traffic when I'm headed the wrong direction when being chased by the state police when I've.. um.. anyway, This is my recent discovery that has me hooked, line and sinker:

:smitten:



:smitten:


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 11, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> I know some of you don't like Krispy Kreme.. I can't resist the site of a store from the freeway in rush-traffic when I'm headed the wrong direction when being chased by the state police when I've.. um.. anyway, This is my recent discovery that has me hooked, line and sinker:
> 
> :smitten: :smitten:




OMG, that's heaven..... orgasmic donut heaven. 

Unfortunately, it will be ages before I can sink in to one - all the KK's here closed up and blew away... couldn't compete with the DD stronghold. 

Boooo.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 11, 2010)

The pumpkin cream cheese muffin at Starbucks...

It's not like a tiny dab of cream cheese like you get on a lot of danishes - it's like a huge dollop of it that sinks like an inch down! And the muffin is super moist and delicious. Mmmmmmm. I think I could probably just eat cream cheese by itself....lol.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 12, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> OMG, that's heaven..... orgasmic donut heaven.
> 
> Unfortunately, it will be ages before I can sink in to one - all the KK's here closed up and blew away... couldn't compete with the DD stronghold.
> 
> Boooo.



According to the KK Store Locator, you're only 100 miles from the nearest store in Uncasville, CT


----------



## Carrie (Sep 12, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> The pumpkin cream cheese muffin at Starbucks...
> 
> It's not like a tiny dab of cream cheese like you get on a lot of danishes - it's like a huge dollop of it that sinks like an inch down! And the muffin is super moist and delicious. Mmmmmmm. I think I could probably just eat cream cheese by itself....lol.


Holy moley. *pant*


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 12, 2010)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Okay so I have recently become OBSESSED with NUTELLA! I've always loved it, its been years since I've eaten it, and I've gone through like 4 jars in a very short time
> 
> Well after a while I got tired of just eating it out of the jar (Though believe me I could do it forever and be happy as can be lol) But I wanted to try some new things with it. So I tried out my very own Nutella Crepes and OMFG EPIC!!!
> 
> ...



I read this post, remembered we have Nutella, stood up and nearly ran to the kitchen for toast with peanut butter and Nutella. THANK YOU.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 12, 2010)

toni said:


> I had the monkey donut today at Dunkin Donuts. OMG, love it! I am so sad it is only going to be around until the 12th.
> 
> http://www.boston.com/business/ticker/2010/09/monkey_donut_fr.html


Went today but it was too late.  Had pumpkin donuts instead. Not the same but still good.


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 12, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> According to the KK Store Locator, you're only 100 miles from the nearest store in Uncasville, CT




Oh that's right!! I forgot there's one at the casino. Sweeet. They're within my reach.


----------



## toni (Sep 12, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> I wanna try it!
> 
> p.s. (off topic) when am I feeding you crabs?



I get out early on Saturdays and am off Sun/Mon. Let's make a plan!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 12, 2010)

toni said:


> I get out early on Saturdays and am off Sun/Mon. Let's make a plan!



I thought your schedule was changing after Labor Day?

Also, after seeing your answer to a certain poll in another thread, I am surprised you'd even have time to eat!



but yes, we will make a plan!


----------



## toni (Sep 12, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> I thought your schedule was changing after Labor Day?
> 
> Also, after seeing your answer to a certain poll in another thread, I am surprised you'd even have time to eat!
> 
> ...



You and your evil mod powers! LMAO LMAO LMAO
How do you think I stay so smiley? lol 

It was changing but my new boss was nice and gave me this one. I like it! I am out by 6 on Saturdays. Wanna do it then?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 12, 2010)

toni said:


> You and your evil mod powers! LMAO LMAO LMAO
> How do you think I stay so smiley? lol
> 
> It was changing but my new boss was nice and gave me this one. I like it! I am out by 6 on Saturdays. Wanna do it then?




It has nothing to do with Mod powers - it was not a private poll. Anyone could see it!

And sure, a Saturday is good - if you mean this one coming up I have plans in the day but should be free by dinnertime. Hopefully! Let's talk during the week.


----------



## toni (Sep 13, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> It has nothing to do with Mod powers - it was not a private poll. Anyone could see it!
> 
> And sure, a Saturday is good - if you mean this one coming up I have plans in the day but should be free by dinnertime. Hopefully! Let's talk during the week.



WHAT???????? I thought they were all secret! No way...YIKES! LOL

Sounds good. Look for me!


----------



## nugget34 (Sep 13, 2010)

toni if you need to free up time, ill lend you a hand


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 13, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> The pumpkin cream cheese muffin at Starbucks...
> 
> It's not like a tiny dab of cream cheese like you get on a lot of danishes - it's like a huge dollop of it that sinks like an inch down! And the muffin is super moist and delicious. Mmmmmmm. I think I could probably just eat cream cheese by itself....lol.


About a million years ago I ran a size acceptance group in Minnesota. We held a monthly "Game Night" in the heart of the Twin Cities.

"Game Night" was held in an abandoned offshoot of the St. Paul park system. It was owned and operated the Ojibwa (maybe).

The space was great. However, honestly, the draw to the location was due too the Pumpkin Muffins. 

Tender muffins covered with 1" of sugar, cream-cheese, and sex...


----------



## cinnamitch (Sep 13, 2010)

pdgujer148 said:


> About a million years ago I ran a size acceptance group in Minnesota. We held a monthly "Game Night" in the heart of the Twin Cities.
> 
> "Game Night" was held in an abandoned offshoot of the St. Paul park system. It was owned and operated the Ojibwa (maybe).
> 
> ...



I miss game night there:eat1:


----------



## toni (Sep 13, 2010)

nugget34 said:


> toni if you need to free up time, ill lend you a hand



Thanks...Such a good Samaritan! LOL


----------



## Carrie (Sep 14, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> The pumpkin cream cheese muffin at Starbucks...
> 
> It's not like a tiny dab of cream cheese like you get on a lot of danishes - it's like a huge dollop of it that sinks like an inch down! And the muffin is super moist and delicious. Mmmmmmm. I think I could probably just eat cream cheese by itself....lol.





Carrie said:


> Holy moley. *pant*


I seriously can't get this muffin out of my head since you posted it, B. I've been wondering to myself, am I the kind of raving lunatic who'd drive 40 miles to the nearest Starbucks just for a muffin? And you know, I think I just might be.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 14, 2010)

Carrie said:


> I seriously can't get this muffin out of my head since you posted it, B. I've been wondering to myself, am I the kind of raving lunatic who'd drive 40 miles to the nearest Starbucks just for a muffin? And you know, I think I just might be.



Call first! Make sure they have it and have them set it aside for you.

I mean them, not it. Who would drive 40 miles for ONE?


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 14, 2010)

The closest one to me is over 50 miles away and I'm still seriously considering making the trip. Hmmmmm.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 14, 2010)

You guys, I didn't even know it was POSSIBLE to live that far away from a Starbucks. It actually made me a little happy for our fair nation.

I will try one of these from one of the millions of Starbucks in a 30 mile radius. There's even a Starbucks now in DETROIT.


----------



## toni (Sep 14, 2010)

I am loving the new Entenmann's pancake pockets. I've tried strawberry and chocolate. SO good. What a great idea! 

View attachment pancakepocket.jpg


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Sep 14, 2010)

activistfatgirl said:


> I read this post, remembered we have Nutella, stood up and nearly ran to the kitchen for toast with peanut butter and Nutella. THANK YOU.



Haha your so welcome! And you know what? I read this yesterday and got a major craving for Nutella last night so me and my best friend....in the rain no less walked 3 blocks in our PJ's to buy Nutella and make fried Nutellla triangles! SO yum! So thank YOU!  haha


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Sep 14, 2010)

toni said:


> I am loving the new Entenmann's pancake pockets. I've tried strawberry and chocolate. SO good. What a great idea!



OMG ME WANT NOW!!!:eat2:


----------



## fatbottomedgrrl (Sep 14, 2010)

toni said:


> I get out early on Saturdays and am off Sun/Mon. Let's make a plan!



What is this talk of crabs, ladies? I want in!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 14, 2010)

fatbottomedgrrl said:


> What is this talk of crabs, ladies? I want in!



Absolutely! This Saturday is looking iffy  but let's do this before crab season is over (end of Oct, or so). It has to be after NJ Bash weekend if this Saturday doesn't work.

I thought you were more of a crab leg kinda girl, and not the whole hard shell blue crabs type...? I am always excited to find people who can chow down on those bad boys with me.


----------



## fatbottomedgrrl (Sep 14, 2010)

Woohoo! I'm originally from Maryland, blue crabs are like mother's milk to me. I'm free this weekend or whenever. Text me or drop a line when you know details.


----------



## toni (Sep 15, 2010)

Let's do it! :happy:


----------



## Gingembre (Sep 19, 2010)

I want the Starbuck muffin! Damn UK - we have Starbucks, like, everywhere but don't get any pumpkin stuff. No pumpkin spiced lattes, no pumpkin loaf (which i became very addicted to during a recent trip to the US!) and i very much doubt we will get the muffin either. SO unfair!


----------



## Beckoo (Oct 6, 2010)

These were good and I didn't even heat them up. Hot with some vanilla ice cream sounds awesome. 

View attachment PumpkinPie.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 6, 2010)

Beckoo said:


> These were good and I didn't even heat them up. Hot with some vanilla ice cream sounds awesome.


OMG <grabs purse and keys> be right back! LOL


----------



## pdgujer148 (Oct 6, 2010)

This isn't exactly a food, but I was actually really surpised by this product.

I was expecting it to taste like lime sherbet or something. Not the case. It tastes like a store bought key lime pie--including the graham cracker crust. Strange, but kind of cool.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Oct 7, 2010)

pdgujer148 said:


> This isn't exactly a food, but I was actually really surpised by this product.
> 
> I was expecting it to taste like lime sherbet or something. Not the case. It tastes like a store bought key lime pie--including the graham cracker crust. Strange, but kind of cool.



...Waaaaaaaaannnnnnttttt. 

That is all.


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 7, 2010)

Neopolitan ice cream and Smiths big red chips which i crave all the time am craving them right now... 

View attachment neopolitan.jpg


View attachment n504898716_1884407_8385963.jpg


----------



## pdgujer148 (Oct 12, 2010)

I don't even like sliders, but the garlic, cheese, and mushroom (sic) sliders are beautiful things.

1.) They are 100% more slippery than usual due to the mushroom (sic).
2.) Big mouthful of GARLIC!!!
3.) PROFIT!


----------



## toni (Oct 12, 2010)

I need to get my butt to white castle.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 12, 2010)

toni said:


> I need to get my butt to white castle.



No, you need to get your tummy there. Your butt needs to be there soon after.

They slide right on through!


----------



## Rowan (Oct 12, 2010)

Beckoo said:


> These were good and I didn't even heat them up. Hot with some vanilla ice cream sounds awesome.



OH great baby Jesus...I NEED to have one of these to try!!!!


----------



## AtlantisAK (Oct 14, 2010)

Had to share this with everyone...it's not an actual product you can buy in the stores, but it's an awesome twist on pancakes.

http://www.jimspancakes.com/

I wish this guy had been my dad growing up.


----------



## toni (Oct 15, 2010)

This with a really good loaf of Italian bread. One of the best can jar sauces I have ever tasted. I might have to get it by the gallon. 

View attachment sauces.gif


----------



## isamarie69 (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm not sure how new this is but it was new to me. I bought this really neat new popcorn maker, it looks like a mini popcorn cart. Well my girls and I have been making kettle corn almost weekly with it, Super good kettle corn, well the other day i had thought to mix cinnamon in with the oil and sugar, and it was really good! The next time I want to try it by adding Cayanne pepper, get that sweet, salty, firey mix going.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Oct 16, 2010)

So, my fiancee went out and got some bread. I saw the brand name and instantly cracked up....The brand: Bimbo. And there's a pure white bear as it's mascot that reminds me of the Pillsbury dough boy. But the name and mascot aside, it actually is pretty good bread. I've been munching on it plain. 

The name is laughable and a fail...

btw, I'd appreciate a vote up for the brand name fail here: http://cheezburger.com/View/4073012736


----------



## Mishty (Oct 17, 2010)

Fishers Fusions Country Honey.
Oh. Em. Gee.

Honey glazed peanuts. Cinnamon covered almonds. Slightly salted cashews.
Best nut combo since...since....ever. 






I'm gonna try them all!

Some of the other Fusions


----------



## AtlantisAK (Oct 20, 2010)

pdgujer148 said:


> This isn't exactly a food, but I was actually really surpised by this product.
> 
> I was expecting it to taste like lime sherbet or something. Not the case. It tastes like a store bought key lime pie--including the graham cracker crust. Strange, but kind of cool.



I finally found myself a pack of this gum and oh my gosh....it's delicious! Next time I see it, I'm snatching up about 5 packages, if not more. It really does taste like store bought key lime pie.


----------



## toni (Oct 20, 2010)

pdgujer148 said:


>



I tried the garlic cheese burger and chicken sandwich. I didn't love them. They were okay at best. I am going to stick with my jalepeno cheeseburgers.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 4, 2011)

My new found obsession is Liberte Mediterranean yogurt from Canada. The full fat, fruit on the bottom ones. 

This yogurt must have decided that it wanted to be the BEST tasting yogurt on the planet. I still love Chobani greek yogurt and always will. And if I am going to choose a "healthier" version of yogurt it will be Chobani.

However, not all foods are meant to be pure healthy versions of themselves. It has all the goodness that typical yogurt provides, but the taste and texture is better than some desserts I have eaten.

Seriously, if someone mixed it up, put it in a bowl in front of you with a spoon, you would be hard pressed to think it was yogurt from a 6 oz. plastic cup. Of course the caloric level, as well as some of the nutritional levels match what something great tasting would have.

I highly recommend that anyone who enjoys yogurt go and try this brand. It is simply divine.:eat1:


----------



## EMH1701 (Mar 10, 2011)

Zomg. I am trying polenta for the first time. I fried it, added some hot sauce, and melted some cheese over it. This is super good! And it's cheap food, too.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 10, 2011)

This image doesn't need a description


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 10, 2011)

Nope.. still no description needed


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm just a tease.. you know that.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Mar 11, 2011)

I found in my new location a new gourmet popcorn - Oogies Smoked Gouda....yummy!!! Not like fresh ....but, tasty!!!!

http://www.oogiesnacks.com/gouda.php

They have several different flavors...I know this is not new...just tasty..


----------



## toni (Mar 12, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> This image doesn't need a description



What????? Where????? Coconut is my most favorite flavor.
I am starting a mission to get this in my hands.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 12, 2011)

Me too if you find it, buy me one and I'll do the same


toni said:


> What????? Where????? Coconut is my most favorite flavor.
> I am starting a mission to get this in my hands.


----------



## toni (Mar 12, 2011)

bigsexy920 said:


> Me too if you find it, buy me one and I'll do the same



Yeah okay! I don't see yours lasting to long in my clutches. LOL


----------



## coriander (Mar 13, 2011)

pdgujer148 said:


> This isn't exactly a food, but I was actually really surpised by this product.
> 
> I was expecting it to taste like lime sherbet or something. Not the case. It tastes like a store bought key lime pie--including the graham cracker crust. Strange, but kind of cool.
> 
> ...


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 17, 2011)

pdgujer148 said:


> This isn't exactly a food, but I was actually really surpised by this product.
> 
> I was expecting it to taste like lime sherbet or something. Not the case. It tastes like a store bought key lime pie--including the graham cracker crust. Strange, but kind of cool.


so Violet Beauregarde


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 1, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> This image doesn't need a description



Remember this one? I found them. What do you think Coconut with that milk chocolate, caramel and cookie tastes like? Think Girl Scout Samoas.


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Jun 2, 2011)

Wendy's Berry Almond Chicken Salad. Really, really good for a fast food salad. Also, best use of Asiago cheese EVER.


----------



## Mishty (Jun 2, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> Nope.. still no description needed



Walgreens had these buy one get one free, plus I had 75 cent coupon, so I just got 8 packs for less than three bucks!  I'm already down to 6 packs. hehe


----------



## one2one (Jun 3, 2011)

These are amazing. I had to go back to Trader Joe's the next day for more. Yeah, I'm kind of embarrassed to admit that.


----------



## jamie (Jun 3, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> Remember this one? I found them. What do you think Coconut with that milk chocolate, caramel and cookie tastes like? Think Girl Scout Samoas.



I need this. I mean, I want it sure....but I think I need it.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 5, 2011)

I've recently discovered that I am gluten sensitive, so I've been trying gluten free products. These are pretty darned good. 

View attachment 41nhZhMGdyL._SL160_AA160_.jpg


----------



## anneblithe (Jun 10, 2011)

Not a huge fan of these, but I LOVED the commercial with the sharks.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6e0Gsn4khss
in case you missed it


----------



## Mishty (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm totally addicted to the awesome-ness of IHOP's stuffed French toast from the freezer section of my grocery store. 





:eat2:


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 10, 2011)

Mishty said:


> I'm totally addicted to the awesome-ness of IHOP's stuffed French toast from the freezer section of my grocery store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was wondering if these were good. I must try them now.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 10, 2011)

I remember a few years back when they first came out at IHOP. <runs out to store>


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 11, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> Nope.. still no description needed



Just had this for the first time....they ROCK!


----------



## one2one (Jun 13, 2011)

one2one said:


> These are amazing. I had to go back to Trader Joe's the next day for more. Yeah, I'm kind of embarrassed to admit that.



Nevermind. They've been discontinued, so if you see them on the shelf grab as many as you can. It's your last chance.

Then send them to me, please. :batting:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice hardwood smoke flavor, familiar oscar mayer taste... better than a tofu dog anyday..
No Nitrates or Nitrities except what exists in Celery Juice? What? Celery is no fun anymore.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jun 17, 2011)

I love LaCroix flavored sparkling waters in general, and found a brand new *coconut* flavor Wednesday at a Super Target. 

It's good plain, it's even better mixed with pineapple juice! I'm also thinking it would be great as a cocktail mixer too. Or for Italian sodas and cream sodas in the place of seltzer water. Lots of possibilities!

Tracy


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Jun 17, 2011)

*mouth hanging open*

Tried to rep you for a good coconut recommendation, apparently it's too soon. I will find a way to schlepp to Target to look for this!



Tracyarts said:


> I love LaCroix flavored sparkling waters in general, and found a brand new *coconut* flavor Wednesday at a Super Target.
> 
> It's good plain, it's even better mixed with pineapple juice! I'm also thinking it would be great as a cocktail mixer too. Or for Italian sodas and cream sodas in the place of seltzer water. Lots of possibilities!
> 
> Tracy


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 18, 2011)

Tabasco is Love

Tabasco releases a cayenne version, Not a terribly hot cayenne, but one that's a perfect addition to wings.


----------



## toni (Jun 19, 2011)

That looks very tasty, fuzzy. I am going to look for it today.

Another amazing find is McDonald's buffalo nugget sauce. It brings the perfect heat and is super addictive.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 28, 2011)

I already posted this newest find of mine on FB, but something this divine bears repeating. :batting:






Talenti Gelato. I tried the Sea Salt Caramel and Tahitian Vanilla Bean flavors. Both were to _die_ for.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 28, 2011)

Carrie said:


> I already posted this newest find of mine on FB, but something this divine bears repeating. :batting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should also try the COCONUT. And if you like fruit flavor, try the BLOOD ORANGE. Unbelievably good. And yes, the SEASALT CARAMEL is out of this world good.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 28, 2011)

D_A_Bunny said:


> You should also try the COCONUT. And if you like fruit flavor, try the BLOOD ORANGE. Unbelievably good. And yes, the SEASALT CARAMEL is out of this world good.


As a die-hard afficionado of frozen dairy treats, I feel it is my moral duty to sample each and every flavor. Y'know, for _science_.


----------



## Mishty (Jun 28, 2011)

Words cannot express how awesome this pint of heaven was.....


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 29, 2011)

A local bbq restaurant that had closed a few years ago has recently opened up under a new name. They have this amazing sauce thats a hybrid of an eastern North Carolina vinegar based sauce and a Memphis style tomato based sauce. Its very vinegary and not sweet but its thick and spicy, they serve it steaming hot with your chosen meat. I'm in bbq heaven.


----------



## shinyapple (Jul 1, 2011)

Mishty said:


> Words cannot express how awesome this pint of heaven was.....



I mentioned this to someone the other day and ta da...they brought me a pint as a gift tonight! I've only eaten four bites and am saving the rest, but holy hell...it's UH-MAZING:smitten: I sincerely hope they don't ever take this flavor off the shelf or I might have to fly to Vermont and hurt someone.


----------



## anneblithe (Jul 3, 2011)

http://www.damiana.net/

I have no idea what the alcohol tastes like, but the bottle is awesome.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jul 4, 2011)

anneblithe said:


> http://www.damiana.net/
> 
> I have no idea what the alcohol tastes like, but the bottle is awesome.



Wow, now that's a bottle


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jul 4, 2011)

Tracyarts said:


> I love LaCroix flavored sparkling waters in general, and found a brand new *coconut* flavor Wednesday at a Super Target.
> 
> It's good plain, it's even better mixed with pineapple juice! I'm also thinking it would be great as a cocktail mixer too. Or for Italian sodas and cream sodas in the place of seltzer water. Lots of possibilities!
> 
> Tracy



Target has this on sale right now for $2 an 8 pack plus if you friend LaCroix on facebook you get some kind of coupon.

I've never bought this brand, so took your recommendation and picked up a pack of the grapefruit and the coconut. I couldn't taste the flavor in the grapefruit, but the coconut flavor is good and strong.


----------



## LeoGibson (Jul 6, 2011)

I normally don't care much for pottato chips,but I have become addicted to the Chorizo and Cheese chips at HEB.It is their store brand and a limited time flavor,so I'm gonna have to buy a case or two before they go away.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 6, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> I normally don't care much for pottato chips,but I have become addicted to the Chorizo and Cheese chips at HEB.It is their store brand and a limited time flavor,so I'm gonna have to buy a case or two before they go away.



Damn...I wonder if they will have them at Central Market...Send me a bag? I'm in Garland! lol


----------



## EMH1701 (Jul 6, 2011)

Raw cacao nibs from Whole Foods...pure chocolate pleasure! You really need to taste these if you can afford them, they are like chocolate from heaven. Love on granola or ice cream, or even a spoonful of them plain is wonderful. With red wine, they are perfect.


----------



## LeoGibson (Jul 6, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> Damn...I wonder if they will have them at Central Market...Send me a bag? I'm in Garland! lol



They should have them there.They are a smaller bag and a limited run by HEB,and is freakin excellent.It;s like eating chorizo and potatoes without the eggs.:eat2: I'm in the Houston area and they have them here.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 6, 2011)

I've been having the most craptacular day and to be honest, when I'm down, I usually don't eat at all, but this....this made me very happy. As long as it lasted. It was a short love affair, but it was so sweet.


----------



## Diane (Jul 7, 2011)

Trader Joe's Dark Chocolate Mints. If not for the sugar high I could eat the whole container in one sitting.:wubu:


----------



## WomanlyHips (Jul 7, 2011)

Fried Greenbeans with a Mexi-Ranch dressing, heavenly, at Jake's in Dallas..

http://www.jakesburgers.net

Also the best burgers in Dallas, hands down!


----------



## EMH1701 (Jul 7, 2011)

This probably sounds extremely weird, but my newest discovery is the following:

A sandwich made with 2 pieces of rye bread, spinach hummus on each piece, and a couple of tablespoons of raw blue cheese from Whole Foods.

It's better than you would think if you like blue cheese.


----------



## WomanlyHips (Jul 7, 2011)

That actually sounds good..


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 8, 2011)

Something I heard about at work and just had to try:

Take one pkg of instant pudding (the 3.4 oz size)
one 8-oz package of whipped topping
1/2 to 2/3 cup booze (any flavor compatible with the pudding flavor)

Whisk it all together and spoon into small (3-oz) cups. You can eat them right away, or let them set and then put whipped cream on top. So very rich and nummy. :eat2:


----------



## truebebeblue (Jul 8, 2011)

shinyapple said:


> I mentioned this to someone the other day and ta da...they brought me a pint as a gift tonight! I've only eaten four bites and am saving the rest, but holy hell...it's UH-MAZING:smitten: I sincerely hope they don't ever take this flavor off the shelf or I might have to fly to Vermont and hurt someone.



Two New B&J flavours that Seth and I have discovered are Fair Goodness cake (German chocolate cake ) and Late Night Snack (has chocolate covered potato chips! and Jimmy Fallon on the package) Both are really good! There is one with whiskey flavour and salty caramel Im after next 


True


----------



## riplee (Jul 8, 2011)

I was at a restaurant recently that has deep-fried macaroni and cheese on the appetizer menu.

After being stunned at the very possibility of such a creation, I had to order some.

It truly is a party in your mouth!!!


(sorry about not having a picture of this delight)


----------



## it's only me (Jul 9, 2011)

okra chips, fruit chips, beet chips & fried green beans u can get them on nutsonline.com, but beware once u try the okra chips you'll be hooked they come in a 12oz container so if u ever order, get more than 1, & the same with the fruit chips( they also come in a 3lb bag). it's also a good way of getting in your fruits & veggies everyday(lol). i'm on my 3rd order in 4 wks that's when i found the site.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 9, 2011)

This..  OMGthegumisalreadygonewhydidntIbuymore??


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 9, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> This..  OMGthegumisalreadygonewhydidntIbuymore??



I love the Key Lime Pie. It seriously tastes like a piece of pie..I swear I can taste the crust and the custard..lol


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 9, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> I love the Key Lime Pie. It seriously tastes like a piece of pie..I swear I can taste the crust and the custard..lol



I'm with you on that, Misty. I'm also a huge fan of the MCC ice cream one, as that's my favorite frozen treat.

The creamsicle one? Eh, it's lacking a little, but not bad.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 9, 2011)

And thinking of Creamsicles...


----------



## Skye23 (Jul 9, 2011)

There's a place around here that serves that - but they stuff the mac & cheese with crab, tasso ham and a bunch of other stuff. So cajun-style, deep fried mac and cheese with a sweet and spicy glaze drizzled on it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 9, 2011)

Sweet Tooth said:


> And thinking of Creamsicles...



OMGHACAASAGMSOT!!!!! Repped!


----------



## Mishty (Jul 15, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> I love the Key Lime Pie. It seriously tastes like a piece of pie..I swear I can taste the crust and the custard..lol



Yes! I am complete Key Lime Pie gum addict. It puts me in a better mood sometimes just to pop a piece 'o pie in my mouth. Its so creamy and sweet...just a tad tangy....perfect. :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 15, 2011)

Thirding or fourthing the Key lime pie flavah.

I like watermelon too. Everyone is out of stock on the other flavors but I want to try them all. ALL OF THEM.


----------



## Mishty (Jul 15, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Thirding or fourthing the Key lime pie flavah.
> 
> I like watermelon too. Everyone is out of stock on the other flavors but I want to try them all. ALL OF THEM.



The Strawberry Shortcake gum, reminds me of Strawberry Shortcake scented toys I had as a kid, I always wanted to chew on the plastic shoes, now I can...kind of...and it taste like it smells. Like strawberry heaven....

I got cotton candy bubble gum today, I'm addicted to all things cotton candy.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 15, 2011)

Mishty said:


> The Strawberry Shortcake gum, reminds me of Strawberry Shortcake scented toys I had as a kid, I always wanted to chew on the plastic shoes, now I can...kind of...and it taste like it smells. Like strawberry heaven....
> 
> I got cotton candy bubble gum today, I'm addicted to all things cotton candy.


so am I.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Jul 15, 2011)

I am sad, because my Target does not carry the LaCroix sparkling water. I found it at Winco, but no coconut flavor. 
*screams "WHYYYY??!! at skies*


----------



## EMH1701 (Jul 16, 2011)

I just discovered that the local Chili's near me has take-out. Great for a single person who doesn't want to be embarassed by eating alone in a restaurant.


----------



## EMH1701 (Jul 16, 2011)

QuasimodoQT said:


> I am sad, because my Target does not carry the LaCroix sparkling water. I found it at Winco, but no coconut flavor.
> *screams "WHYYYY??!! at skies*



It could have something to do with their vendor relations. I work for a competitor to Target in the grocery market; specifically I deal a lot with vendor contracts. If the vendor was late in paying their advertising fees, or gave the company a poor deal consistently, that could very well have something to do with it. Could also be your local Target store director thinks they won't sell. Maybe sales numbers have been low at that particular branch. I'd go to their website and send them an e-mail, so they know someone is interested in buying that product.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Jul 16, 2011)

EMH1701 said:


> It could have something to do with their vendor relations. I work for a competitor to Target in the grocery market; specifically I deal a lot with vendor contracts. If the vendor was late in paying their advertising fees, or gave the company a poor deal consistently, that could very well have something to do with it. Could also be your local Target store director thinks they won't sell. Maybe sales numbers have been low at that particular branch. I'd go to their website and send them an e-mail, so they know someone is interested in buying that product.



Thank you for replying to my howl at the universe!
I will do that. In the meantime, I still prowl the mean streets, searching for coconut goodness in all its forms....


----------



## Cynthia (Jul 16, 2011)

QuasimodoQT said:


> I am sad, because my Target does not carry the LaCroix sparkling water. I found it at Winco, but no coconut flavor.
> *screams "WHYYYY??!! at skies*



Coconut-flavored sparkling water? Two favorites combined -- I'll have to keep my eye out for that one.

A new discovery ... Freeze a round single-serving bottle of Martinelli's apple juice. Remove the cap, microwave it for 10-12 seconds, recap, and shake. Enjoy a perfect little apple slushie. (This sounds like a kooky science experiment, but it seems to work okay.)


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 17, 2011)

Cynthia said:


> Coconut-flavored sparkling water? Two favorites combined -- I'll have to keep my eye out for that one.
> 
> A new discovery ... Freeze a round single-serving bottle of Martinelli's apple juice. Remove the cap, microwave it for 10-12 seconds, recap, and shake. Enjoy a perfect little apple slushie. (This sounds like a kooky science experiment, but it seems to work okay.)


Other than from a cider mill, Martinelli's makes the best apple juice IMO and I love those little bottles to bits. I'm going to try that!


----------



## Mishty (Jul 22, 2011)

Found an entire un-opened bag of these bad boys just now.

Tonight has been a cookie night, to say the least.


----------



## toni (Jul 23, 2011)

Mishty said:


> Found an entire un-opened bag of these bad boys just now.
> 
> Tonight has been a cookie night, to say the least.



Those cookies are sooooooo good!


----------



## imfree (Jul 23, 2011)

Fried, drained, and crumbled ground beef in creamy mac & cheese is very good!:eat1:


----------



## Cors (Jul 24, 2011)

Mishty said:


> Found an entire un-opened bag of these bad boys just now.
> 
> Tonight has been a cookie night, to say the least.



So jealous! The variety of goodies here is dismal, ugh.


----------



## Tracyarts (Aug 2, 2011)

" I will do that. In the meantime, I still prowl the mean streets, searching for coconut goodness in all its forms.... "

LOL! I have only ever seen it at that one specific Target store, and not even every time I have been there to look for it. I've managed to get three 8-packs total, and am hoarding one full pack while carefully parceling out an open one until I manage to score yet again. 

I'm sure I could get a special order at Kroger's, they carry LaCroix, just not all the flavors. But it's kind of fun in a crazy way to go on the hunt for it at Target, like I'm fiending for a fix. 

Tracy


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Aug 2, 2011)

Tracyarts said:


> " I will do that. In the meantime, I still prowl the mean streets, searching for coconut goodness in all its forms.... "
> 
> LOL! I have only ever seen it at that one specific Target store, and not even every time I have been there to look for it. I've managed to get three 8-packs total, and am hoarding one full pack while carefully parceling out an open one until I manage to score yet again.
> 
> ...



Last week I visited a friend a few hours away, and I managed to find it at a Target there. Love the scent- though I admit to spritzing it with a splash of sugar-free Torani to match the flavor when not using it as a mixer. 

That was a productive trip, as I also got pattypan squash, which I hadn't seen in years, halva, pink peppercorn, some old mercury thermometers, orange creamsicle dessert gum, and some hull-less caramel corn. All had been on the find list for a while, and I got to help a friend organize her place. Still didn't find the orange creamsicle oreos, but that's why I keep a list. I recently found the coconut twix, bounty bars and cherry mash, too, so I'm doing rather well!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 2, 2011)

QuasimodoQT said:


> I recently found the coconut twix, bounty bars and cherry mash, too, so I'm doing rather well!



Cherry mash is, in my opinion, the finest candy made. If you should ever run short, you can get them here.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Aug 3, 2011)

This is really a stand alone food item, but my sister turned me onto Smart Balance buttery spread. It is really good. I get the one with calcium. It is always ready to spread, it does not have any greasy feel and it is buttery with a bit of salty flavor. For most things, I actually prefer it to real butter. And it is good for you to boot.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you for your helpfulness- I actually was surprised to see Cherry Mash, as it is usually hard to find. And there it was at my neighborhood Fred Meyer! Bonus. 



Dr. Feelgood said:


> Cherry mash is, in my opinion, the finest candy made. If you should ever run short, you can get them here.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 8, 2011)

I was in Asda last week and picked up a tub of "Spreadable Camembert". All i can say is YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM! My niece and I ate the tub in one sitting with Jacobs Savours crackers, the sesame seed and roasted onion variety. :eat1: :smitten: :eat2:


----------



## Indy (Aug 12, 2011)

They're triangle shaped, super crispy, much better than the original. They come in flavor but I like the original with Bosin cheese!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 12, 2011)

Indy said:


> They're triangle shaped, super crispy, much better than the original. They come in flavor but I like the original with Bosin cheese!



Boursin is the BEST. Costco has a 3 pack, 2 garlic herb and one shallot/chive for 8 bucks. I was floored!


----------



## MrBob (Aug 17, 2011)

Soreen Malt loaf, in all it's sticky, fruity, rich goodness. Spread a nice butter on slices of it...instant heaven.


----------



## MLadyJ (Aug 19, 2011)

I recently discovered Cranberry/Walnut bread (at Publix and Whole Foods) and let me say that stuff is soooo dang good. Hubby makes french toast with it and it's to die for. I also like it toasted with butter or spread with cream cheese....:smitten:


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Sep 11, 2011)

I got one of these the other day at Wendy's. It could've used more apples, IMO, but otherwise it was yummy. The only thing that could've made it better would've been incorporating peanut butter somehow, but I think that would've been overload. LOL


----------



## Fat Brian (Sep 11, 2011)

I just wanted to issue a word of warning to chocolate fans out there. If you see the new Hersheys Air Delights in the candy section please, for the sake of all that is holy don't buy them! It's just a regular Hershey bar whipped full of air. It smacks of a giant conspiracy to charge more buy selling less product. Look here for a full review: http://foodette-reviews.blogspot.com/2011/05/hersheys-air-delight-aerated-milk.html


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Sep 11, 2011)

Fat Brian said:


> I just wanted to issue a word of warning to chocolate fans out there. If you see the new Hersheys Air Delights in the candy section please, for the sake of all that is holy don't buy them! It's just a regular Hershey bar whipped full of air. It smacks of a giant conspiracy to charge more buy selling less product. Look here for a full review: http://foodette-reviews.blogspot.com/2011/05/hersheys-air-delight-aerated-milk.html



Seemed to me to be an American version of Nestle's Aero bar.


----------



## Fat Brian (Sep 11, 2011)

Sweet Tooth said:


> Seemed to me to be an American version of Nestle's Aero bar.



The Aero bar is mentioned in the review. Crystal bought the Air Delight Kisses, they dissolved in seconds, not like the solid Kisses that last for a good while if not chewed. If you try to chew them they turn gritty until they melt into an unsatisfying amount of chocolate.


----------



## starr416 (Sep 11, 2011)

I recently found a recipe for some sort of red velvet/brownie/cheesecake concoction. I can't wait to try and make it. I will post pics when I do.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Sep 14, 2011)

I just tried the new Burger King California Whopper. It is a 1/4 lb burger (not huge) with swiss cheese, bacon, lettuce, tomato, mayo and delicious guacamole. I will totally be eating this again. It is a bit messy. They wrap it in a way to make it easier to eat, so that helped.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 15, 2011)

+The Apple part is spot on. The first bite surprises because based on taste your mouth expects tart slightly undercooked apples.
-If this were a real pie I would be disappointed by the cinnamon levels.
-There is an attempt to emulate a basic crust taste but it is nowhere near the graham taste in the Key Lime variation.


----------



## s!gma (Sep 15, 2011)

I have been Avacado Crazy lately, Lots of Omega 3, I need ENERGY!

View attachment 292042_10150773985750171_508585170_20522557_7111407_n.jpg


Made this at woik the other day! Poached eggs and Green salsa


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 15, 2011)

pdgujer148 said:


> +The Apple part is spot on. The first bite surprises because based on taste your mouth expects tart slightly undercooked apples.
> -If this were a real pie I would be disappointed by the cinnamon levels.
> -There is an attempt to emulate a basic crust taste but it is nowhere near the graham taste in the Key Lime variation.



Thanks for the review..because I love that Key Lime gum!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 15, 2011)

Not a food but worth a mention: Dunkin Donuts iced apple cider. Yum yum yum. I was very pleasantly surprised by the cinnamon and nutmeg in it.


----------



## Jes (Sep 15, 2011)

Fat Brian said:


> The Aero bar is mentioned in the review. Crystal bought the Air Delight Kisses, they dissolved in seconds, not like the solid Kisses that last for a good while if not chewed. If you try to chew them they turn gritty until they melt into an unsatisfying amount of chocolate.



There was a bar here in the US years ago, Choco...something. Anyway, it was basically this thing and it was my favorite. Now, I was a kid, and I wasn't pulling out my wallet, but it didn't matter. It was my favorite candy bar. So live and let live, baby.


----------



## Duchess of York (Sep 16, 2011)

I second this statement. I live 10 minutes from Hershey, PA. Total waste of good chocolate. 




Fat Brian said:


> I just wanted to issue a word of warning to chocolate fans out there. If you see the new Hersheys Air Delights in the candy section please, for the sake of all that is holy don't buy them! It's just a regular Hershey bar whipped full of air. It smacks of a giant conspiracy to charge more buy selling less product. Look here for a full review: http://foodette-reviews.blogspot.com/2011/05/hersheys-air-delight-aerated-milk.html


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 18, 2011)

I wish I lived 10 minutes from Hershey... Heck I wish I was within a day's drive of PA.


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 8, 2011)

Mt. Olive Mexicana Dill Spears pickles. I found these at the supermarket this morning. Never seen that variety before, usually I buy either zesty or jalapeno. Thought I'd take a chance on something different this time, and glad I did! 

They're a much hotter zesty dill pickle, and taste completely different than the jalapeno dills. Did I mention they were HOT? Noticeably hotter than the jalapeno dills. I had a couple spears with a sandwich for lunch about a half hour ago, and my stomach is still burning (but in a good pepper heat kind of way). 

Next time I go to that store, I'm picking up a couple extra jars to stash in the pantry.

Tracy


----------



## sunnie1653 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sweet Tooth said:


> And thinking of Creamsicles...




Oh holy crap. I must have these. NOW. *cry*


----------



## Isa (Oct 8, 2011)

sunnie1653 said:


> Oh holy crap. I must have these. NOW. *cry*



Did.Not.Like.  Hope you fare much better with them.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Oct 16, 2011)

Mishty said:


> This weekend while babysitting for the local "hippies" from Wisconsin I found a lovely treat in the pantry!
> 
> Organic Fruit Leathers by Stretch Island Fruit Co.
> 
> ...



The scots have made them work for many many years lol. 

http://www.leesfoods.co.uk/lees-of-scotland/product-range/teacakes just one of the brands available


----------



## sunnie1653 (Oct 16, 2011)

I can't find orange dreamsicle oreos anywhere. I'm sad!


----------



## EMH1701 (Oct 18, 2011)

Roast pumpkin! ZOMG. This is really, really good.

Also, you can melt butter on it.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 18, 2011)

Jackie brought me a diet pill today. 

View attachment Chocolate-Diet-Pill.jpg


----------



## EvilPrincess (Oct 19, 2011)

not new but new to the hot and steamy south....... 

Tastykakes 

butterscotch krimpets
creme filled coffee kakes
the peanut butter thingies

I no longer buy real food, just tastykakes. Might be time for an intervention, or a trip to the grocery store to restock.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 19, 2011)

EvilPrincess said:


> not new but new to the hot and steamy south.......
> 
> Tastykakes
> 
> ...



nom.. I can't get tastykakes anymore


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 20, 2011)

EvilPrincess said:


> not new but new to the hot and steamy south.......
> 
> Tastykakes
> 
> ...


I think Tastykake makes raspberry zingers now too. Have you tried them? Good lord. I've eaten entire boxes in one sitting. Admittedly, not lately but they're awesome.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Oct 20, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I think Tastykake makes raspberry zingers now too. Have you tried them? Good lord. I've eaten entire boxes in one sitting. Admittedly, not lately but they're awesome.




I must go on a search--- thanks for the heads up


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Oct 23, 2011)

I just discovered Hawaiian sushi. It is made with Spam! It is so good, it is shaped like a hotdog and it has lots of Spam surrounded by white rice.


----------



## Cynthia (Oct 23, 2011)

*Dr Pepper 10* ... I don't care if it's "just for men." I love this stuff. Unfortunately, the ad campaign is falling flat so it may end up going the way of "Coke Black," another tasty compromise between carburetor fluid (a.k.a. typical diet sodas) and the sugar-powered real thing.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Oct 24, 2011)

Cynthia said:


> *Dr Pepper 10* ... I don't care if it's "just for men." I love this stuff. Unfortunately, the ad campaign is falling flat so it may end up going the way of "Coke Black," another tasty compromise between carburetor fluid (a.k.a. typical diet sodas) and the sugar-powered real thing.



I remember Tab from the 70's and 80's, its campaign was aimed at women. Coke Zero looks like that campaign is aimed at men. Yeah I think the campaign for Dr Pepper 10 is dumb.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 24, 2011)

I :smitten: Dr. Pepper 10, which will probably go the way of C2 (the low calorie Coke that didn't last long either)


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Oct 26, 2011)

Greek Gods Traditional Greek Yogurt -- honey flavor (with a picture of Hermes on the lid). It tastes better than ice cream! :eat1:


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 27, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Greek Gods Traditional Greek Yogurt -- honey flavor (with a picture of Hermes on the lid). It tastes better than ice cream! :eat1:



I really like that brand. Use the plain for curry.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Nov 1, 2011)

I did not know I wanted these. Now i can't stop eating them.


----------



## Windigo (Nov 10, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Greek Gods Traditional Greek Yogurt -- honey flavor (with a picture of Hermes on the lid). It tastes better than ice cream! :eat1:



Sounds delightfull 

My supermarket now sells chocolate covered cream puffs.. I am on my second box in two days! :wubu:


----------



## Tracyarts (Nov 10, 2011)

" I did not know I wanted these. Now i can't stop eating them. "

I seriously LOVE those pumpernickel-onion pretzel sticks. For a real treat, I'll get a bag, and one of those little jars of Kraft "Old English" cheese spread, and dip the pretzel rods into the cheese. And a cold bottle of beer to drink along with it just makes it even better.

Tracy


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Nov 15, 2011)

Ben and Jerry now offer coffee ice cream with Heath Bar. It is every bit as good as it sounds: the coffee flavor is substantial but not overwhelming -- more like cappucino than a cuppa joe. Good stuff.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 16, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Ben and Jerry now offer coffee ice cream with Heath Bar. It is every bit as good as it sounds: the coffee flavor is substantial but not overwhelming -- more like cappucino than a cuppa joe. Good stuff.



Is that the Bonaroo Buzz flavor?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Nov 16, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> Is that the Bonaroo Buzz flavor?



No, it's the less imaginatively named Coffee Heath Bar Crunch.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Nov 19, 2011)

I'd tried the Better Oats oatmeals last year. I stayed away from the chocolate one, though, since I find so many foods have really nasty tasting chocolate flavor bits in them. So, thanks to a bout of PMS, I caved and bought this one. I was surprised to find that I liked it very much. Not too sweet. Not fake tasting. Worth a shot.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 19, 2011)

Had this last night - it was tasty, but the potatoes turn into mashed, not slices - so if that would bother you, don't try it. The ham was good and tasted real, unlike some processed foods where the meat is odd consistency. I don't care for Swiss cheese in general, it just tasted like any white cheese sauce, not specifically Swiss-heavy. 

View attachment Screen shot 2011-11-19 at 4.27.45 PM.jpg


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 19, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Ben and Jerry now offer coffee ice cream with Heath Bar. It is every bit as good as it sounds: the coffee flavor is substantial but not overwhelming -- more like cappucino than a cuppa joe. Good stuff.



This one is soooo good.


----------



## Tad (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm in love with the spicy eggplant from a little Italian deli near my work. First I started getting it on any sandwich I bought tthere, then I bought a big jar for when I was making appropriate sandwiches, and now I'm planning shopping and meals around having the right sorts of ingredients to make sandwiches where I can layer it on.....it is just so, so, good


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow. Just....wow.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 4, 2011)

Hubby and I love Mexican food and choose it many times for our Saturday night take out meal.

We have a Tijuana Flats in town that we have never tried and decided to check it out last night. First the food was quite good and the chips are really good.

The reason I am writing this however, is for the dessert. OMG, they have something called Chocolate Chip Flautas. It is chocolate chip cookie dough wrapped in flour tortillas and fried crispy and served with a chocolate dipping sauce. Holy crap. They are not expensive and the portion was generous.

The crispy outside with soft, creamy delicious chocolate chip filling was made even more decadent by dipping it into the slightly bitter chocolate. I will be dreaming about it until I can get it again.


----------



## ChubbyPuppy (Dec 4, 2011)

D_A_Bunny said:


> The reason I am writing this however, is for the dessert. OMG, they have something called Chocolate Chip Flautas. It is chocolate chip cookie dough wrapped in flour tortillas and fried crispy and served with a chocolate dipping sauce. Holy crap. They are not expensive and the portion was generous.




Oh heck yes. My former roommates were huge fans of T. Flats and there is seemingly one on every corner of my city. These were my main reason for going there, although I always thought they would be even better with peanut butter cookie dough. I've been meaning to experiment with this at home some time.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 4, 2011)

ChubbyPuppy said:


> Oh heck yes. My former roommates were huge fans of T. Flats and there is seemingly one on every corner of my city. These were my main reason for going there, although I always thought they would be even better with peanut butter cookie dough. I've been meaning to experiment with this at home some time.



Ooh, that would be awesome. I am not even a huge fan of chocolate chip, but these were just so good. If you do find a way to make them at home, please share.


----------



## ChubbyPuppy (Dec 4, 2011)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Ooh, that would be awesome. I am not even a huge fan of chocolate chip, but these were just so good. If you do find a way to make them at home, please share.



This is my new mission. When I get home I'm going to question my culinary student roommate about how to best achieve it, because anything that's good with chocolate is even better with peanut butter. Hmm, you think I should stick with chocolate dipping sauce though? Or maybe whip something up with Nutella? Decisions, decisions...


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 5, 2011)

ChubbyPuppy said:


> This is my new mission. When I get home I'm going to question my culinary student roommate about how to best achieve it, because anything that's good with chocolate is even better with peanut butter. Hmm, you think I should stick with chocolate dipping sauce though? Or maybe whip something up with Nutella? Decisions, decisions...



An abandoned shoe would taste good with Nutella. Go for it. Take pics please.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Dec 11, 2011)

I really love so many of the Archer Farms stuff at Target.

Trying these for the first time today.






These are divine.





Love this stuff... and better if you let it set for a few before pouring the batter.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 12, 2011)

Adding some of my Archer Farms favs:













Their Indian spice section is my main draw.


----------



## Skye23 (Dec 13, 2011)

Trader Joe's Cookie Butter. Yep, Cookie Butter - as in a substance that is like peanut butter in consistancy - but made of ground cookies. Gingersnaps specifically. 

It is far better then it has any right to be, I doubt it has any redeeming qualities when it comes to nutrition, and I simply cannot stop eating it spread on (wince) chocolate bars. Because you know, thats the only sensible thing to do with a spread made from ground up cookies - spread it on chocolate bars.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 13, 2011)

Have you tried the toffee covered macadamia nuts? They only have them at the holidays..but OMG they are amazing!


Sweet Tooth said:


> I really love so many of the Archer Farms stuff at Target.
> 
> Trying these for the first time today.
> 
> ...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 21, 2011)

I've been on a hunt for cherry chips this year. They are like chocolate chips...well except they are cherry.

My mom purchased 4 bags..so I will be making cherry mash bars, coconut and cherry cookies and coconut/chocolate/cherry bark of some kind.

I'll freeze the other 2 bags..LOL


----------



## crayola box (Dec 21, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> I've been on a hunt for cherry chips this year. They are like chocolate chips...well except they are cherry.
> 
> My mom purchased 4 bags..so I will be making cherry mash bars, coconut and cherry cookies and coconut/chocolate/cherry bark of some kind.
> 
> I'll freeze the other 2 bags..LOL



Is the flavor chocolate cherry, or is it more like using dried cherries w/o the texture?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 22, 2011)

crayola box said:


> Is the flavor chocolate cherry, or is it more like using dried cherries w/o the texture?



It's definitely just a cherry flavor. They are good...really sweet on their own. 

Here's a link to a description on Amazon!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000V9FX8O/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 

We didn't get this brand..but from what I've read they are all very similar in taste.


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 23, 2011)

Move over strawberry, I have a new favorite! :eat2:


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 26, 2011)

MY sister gave me a box of these with my Christmas present... yummy!


----------



## EMH1701 (Dec 28, 2011)

Got some homemade fudge for Christmas from my aunt and it's really good.

I love the winter holiday season.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jan 13, 2012)

Popped rice cakes, made fresh in the store. They're really light and crispy, not like an old fashioned rice cake at all. I like to take the cinnamon ones and put almond butter and honey on them, or have the plain ones with something like cream cheese or herbed cheese spread on them. I've found them at only a couple stores in Houston so far, maybe they'll catch on? 

Here's a little video showing how they're made, I'm rarely at the store while they're making them though. Too bad, it's kind of fun to watch. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5E2FReuE9Y

Tracy


----------



## Delightfully Peculiar (Jan 13, 2012)

International Delight Iced Coffee Mocha
This stuff is pretty great.


----------



## Lamia (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't know if this goes here...but I just created the most amazing combo you will ever eat...EVER!!

Vanilla Greek Yogurt
Nutella
Brand Buds

the bran buds swell making them pop and the taste is HEAVEN!! :eat1::eat1::eat1:

I licked the bowl...not ashamed to admit that.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 14, 2012)

Delightfully Peculiar said:


> International Delight Iced Coffee Mocha
> This stuff is pretty great.



Those look good - are they made with milk or non-dairy?


----------



## Delightfully Peculiar (Jan 15, 2012)

SoVerySoft said:


> Those look good - are they made with milk or non-dairy?



They are made with skim milk. I think they just came out. I got mine at Kroger.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 17, 2012)

Peanut butter Cheerios. Yummie !!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 17, 2012)

This! (like a thick Almond Joy.. without the almond)


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 18, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> This! (like a thick Almond Joy.. without the almond)



My husband didn't care for this...he said it didn't have much coconut flavor.


----------



## metabliss (Jan 18, 2012)

bigsexy920 said:


> Peanut butter Cheerios. Yummie !!!



I need these and I need to mix them with Chocolate cheerios. :eat1::eat2:


----------



## Mishty (Jan 20, 2012)

I love protein bars, all of them, dry ones,chewy ones,low carb ones...I'm a bar girl, but I'm not always in the mood for a bar. Tonight I found an in store seventy five cent coupon on Clif Bars(from the same makers of LUNA bars ladies), which are only ninety eight cents, so yeah I'm in love with the Peanut Butter Crunch and the Blueberry. Like, so in love I won't share probably. 






Organic,good for the earth, not too hipster...yeah I'm hooked.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 21, 2012)

I've just had the nicest biscuits of my life. So good that I ate the whole packet in four hours haha. Theyre called Toffee apple Crumbles and are made by a Scottish company called Border Biscuits. I'm going to try all their other ones now, I'm quite intrigued by the Black forest biscuits and am looking forward to trying the lemon souffle ones.

http://www.borderbiscuits.co.uk/ 

View attachment BB_ToffeeApple.jpg


----------



## EMH1701 (Jan 21, 2012)

I bought some Ugli fruit at the supermarket today. I'll try anything new at least once. Life is more interesting that way.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 21, 2012)

bigsexy920 said:


> Peanut butter Cheerios. Yummie !!!





metabliss said:


> I need these and I need to mix them with Chocolate cheerios. :eat1::eat2:



I was thinking the same thing, but also adding the banana ones in as well. Trifecta of Cheerios - peanut butter, chocolate and banana.


----------



## toni (Jan 22, 2012)

D_A_Bunny said:


> I was thinking the same thing, but also adding the banana ones in as well. Trifecta of Cheerios - peanut butter, chocolate and banana.



YES YES YES YES YES YES :bow:


----------



## one2one (Jan 23, 2012)

You know how sometimes you just need a little tomato paste, not the whole can or even half of it? Like in a tube. Squeeze out as little or as much as you need, screw the cap back on, put it in the fridge and save the rest for later. Even much later. A year or two later if fine.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Jan 24, 2012)

Beyond addicted to the Rold Gold Honey Wheat braided pretzel twists.... They've been around for awhile, but I just tried them over the weekend. 

:eat2:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 24, 2012)

one2one said:


> You know how sometimes you just need a little tomato paste, not the whole can or even half of it? Like in a tube. Squeeze out as little or as much as you need, screw the cap back on, put it in the fridge and save the rest for later. Even much later. A year or two later if fine.



Is that a new thing there? I assumed tubes of tomato puree were everywhere! I can vaguely remember little cans of it from my childhood, but they were terrible as they went mouldy and you never needed the whole can. Im very glad you have tubes there now, since as you say, they last indefinitely!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 26, 2012)

Rold Gold white dipped (white chocolate) honey braided pretzel twists. OMG


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 26, 2012)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Is that a new thing there? I assumed tubes of tomato puree were everywhere! I can vaguely remember little cans of it from my childhood, but they were terrible as they went mouldy and you never needed the whole can. Im very glad you have tubes there now, since as you say, they last indefinitely!


It's not new but it's not available everywhere, or hard to find, I think. I've been using it on and off for the past ten years or so.

I also use the tubed anchovy paste for the same reasons---and it lasts just as long.


----------



## Delightfully Peculiar (Jan 26, 2012)

A friend of mine was sent cupcakes in a jar by a friend of hers, and she generously shared a red velvet one with me. YUM!

http://yummycupcakes.com//Treats_Gifts.htm


----------



## truebebeblue (Jan 26, 2012)

Rei Melon. Its a hybrid from Brazil. Cross between a cantaloupe and a honeydew I believe. Delicious! 

View attachment itaueira2.jpg


----------



## toni (Jan 26, 2012)

Delightfully Peculiar said:


> A friend of mine was sent cupcakes in a jar by a friend of hers, and she generously shared a red velvet one with me. YUM!
> 
> http://yummycupcakes.com//Treats_Gifts.htm



Cupcakes on a stick, frosting Bon bons, cupcake bites and cupcake pies look amazing! Might be worth a trip West.


----------



## agnieszka (Jan 28, 2012)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I've just had the nicest biscuits of my life. So good that I ate the whole packet in four hours haha. Theyre called Toffee apple Crumbles and are made by a Scottish company called Border Biscuits. I'm going to try all their other ones now, I'm quite intrigued by the Black forest biscuits and am looking forward to trying the lemon souffle ones.
> 
> http://www.borderbiscuits.co.uk/



have you tried the chocolate ones?


----------



## one2one (Jan 28, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> It's not new but it's not available everywhere ... _*snip*_ ...



I can speak for myself. 



Ruby Ripples said:


> Is that a new thing there? I assumed tubes of tomato puree were everywhere! I can vaguely remember little cans of it from my childhood, but they were terrible as they went mouldy and you never needed the whole can. Im very glad you have tubes there now, since as you say, they last indefinitely!



I'm not sure how long it's been here. I knew it existed but have had trouble finding it for a couple reasons, I think. Because of the economy a lot of stores cut back on the variety of things they stocked, especially specialty items. They just couldn't afford to risk their profit margin on things they might take a loss on. I think that's beginning to change, again. Also, I was looking for it near other tomato products, and ended up finding it with the imported items.

On a side note: Europe is much more generous with the quality of products they export, and it's wonderful. The U.S., on the other hand, has given the world McDonalds, Coke and Pepsi. It's kind of embarrassing, if you think about it.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 28, 2012)

truebebeblue said:


> Rei Melon. Its a hybrid from Brazil. Cross between a cantaloupe and a honeydew I believe. Delicious!



yum - would love to try them.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 28, 2012)

toni said:


> Cupcakes on a stick, frosting Bon bons, cupcake bites and cupcake pies look amazing! Might be worth a trip West.



hahaha! I was thinking "only Toni would travel that far for cake" and then I checked out the link, and I'm going with you.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 29, 2012)

one2one said:


> On a side note: Europe is much more generous with the quality of products they export, and it's wonderful. The U.S., on the other hand, has given the world McDonalds, Coke and Pepsi. It's kind of embarrassing, if you think about it.



But we've also given the world hot dogs, chow mein, and ice-cream sundaes (not to mention Dr. Brown's Cel-Ray Tonic), which ought to make up for at least some of our gustatory abominations. :blush:


----------



## toni (Jan 29, 2012)

SoVerySoft said:


> hahaha! I was thinking "only Toni would travel that far for cake" and then I checked out the link, and I'm going with you.



You know me well, darling. . Let's go!


----------



## toni (Jan 29, 2012)

My new found love is whoopie pie ice cream from turkey hill. It is f*cking amazing!

Check it out


----------



## one2one (Jan 30, 2012)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> But we've also given the world hot dogs, chow mein, and ice-cream sundaes (not to mention Dr. Brown's Cel-Ray Tonic), which ought to make up for at least some of our gustatory abominations. :blush:



LOL. I had to look up Dr. Brown's Cel-Ray, and you do make a very good point, especially in regard to ice-cream sundaes. Unfortunately, thanks to you and Toni, I'm craving ice-cream and it's too late to go to the store.


----------



## Mishty (Feb 3, 2012)

Yuuuummmy new cookies, from them Girls!


----------



## pdgujer148 (Feb 5, 2012)

This is FRED. FRED is water. FRED, for some unknown reason, looks like a traveler bottle of vodka.

All I can say is that once water goes all postmodern we are all in for a world of shit. 

I'm hydrating, ironically...


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 6, 2012)

Captain's Wafers smokehouse cheddar n' crackers. Yum.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 15, 2012)

Chocolate chip cookies shaped for dunking from Trader Joe's. Oh Trader Joe's, your plastic bins of chocolatey food units are so enticing!


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 15, 2012)

liz (di-va) said:


> Chocolate chip cookies shaped for dunking from Trader Joe's. Oh Trader Joe's, your plastic bins of chocolatey food units are so enticing!


And the small chocolate chip cookies as well... yum!

-Rusty


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 19, 2012)

Corn Tortillas are Gluten Free. Just sayin'


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 20, 2012)

How can it be "BEER BATTERED ONION RINGS" and in small print "Flavored Potato Chips"....so confused.


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 16, 2012)

Niederegger dark chocolate covered marzipan... on my goodness!! :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 16, 2012)

fat9276 said:


> Niederegger dark chocolate covered marzipan... on my goodness!! :eat2:


I love that stuff. *sigh*


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh! I have not seen this in my area, but I'm a marzipan fiend! And dark chocolate! Where did you find it, just in case it's someplace handy that I haven't been to?



fat9276 said:


> Niederegger dark chocolate covered marzipan... on my goodness!! :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 17, 2012)

QuasimodoQT said:


> Oh! I have not seen this in my area, but I'm a marzipan fiend! And dark chocolate! Where did you find it, just in case it's someplace handy that I haven't been to?


If you have any ethnic European delis or groceries in your area, they should have them.

And there's always Amazon.com.......


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Mar 18, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> If you have any ethnic European delis or groceries in your area, they should have them.
> 
> And there's always Amazon.com.......



Thanks! I had checked Amazon, but can't splash out on a pack plus shipping. I'll have to keep my eyes peeled- it's just me and my bike out here in the 'burbs. I'll be all over it when I do find a European deli- I've been jonesing for some good cerignolas, too!


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 18, 2012)

QuasimodoQT said:


> Thanks! I had checked Amazon, but can't splash out on a pack plus shipping. I'll have to keep my eyes peeled- it's just me and my bike out here in the 'burbs. I'll be all over it when I do find a European deli- I've been jonesing for some good cerignolas, too!



I am not sure about your state but I got this in the "ethnic section" of *Publix *grocery store. Maybe Trader Joes or Whole Foods would carry it on your side?


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Mar 19, 2012)

fat9276 said:


> I am not sure about your state but I got this in the "ethnic section" of *Publix *grocery store. Maybe Trader Joes or Whole Foods would carry it on your side?



No Publix out here, but hmm- you remind me that I never get to New Seasons, Zupan's or Lamb's- all good candidates. i'll make those treks! Thanks!


----------



## CrankySpice (Mar 20, 2012)

Just picked these up at Walmart yesterday and they are DELISH. Dove Promises - Cinnamon Graham Cookies in Milk Chocolate. It's little cookie crumbles in creamy milk chocolate, so it's crunchy and smooth at the same time. Oddly, there is nothing about them on the Dove website or anywhere on the internet, for that matter. So they must be VERY new.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 20, 2012)

CrankySpice said:


> Just picked these up at Walmart yesterday and they are DELISH. Dove Promises - Cinnamon Graham Cookies in Milk Chocolate. It's little cookie crumbles in creamy milk chocolate, so it's crunchy and smooth at the same time. Oddly, there is nothing about them on the Dove website or anywhere on the internet, for that matter. So they must be VERY new.



I love a challenge 

http://www.dove-chocolate-discoveries.com/corporate/productcatalog/product-detail?sku=3250D


----------



## CrankySpice (Mar 20, 2012)

SoVerySoft said:


> I love a challenge
> 
> http://www.dove-chocolate-discoveries.com/corporate/productcatalog/product-detail?sku=3250D



Close, but no cigar! Those are chocolate covered grahams; the candies I bought are little foil-wrapped squares. They are part of the Promises line of Dove chocolates (with "inspirational" sayings printed on the inside of the foils).


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 20, 2012)

Dang, you're right. Nuttin' online. I think you imagined them


----------



## CrankySpice (Mar 20, 2012)

SoVerySoft said:


> Dang, you're right. Nuttin' online. I think you imagined them



If it isn't on the internet, it didn't happen.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 20, 2012)

CrankySpice said:


> If it isn't on the internet, it didn't happen.



And if there are no photos it didn't happen!


----------



## toni (Mar 21, 2012)

I am in love... 

View attachment Birthday+Cake+Oreos.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 21, 2012)

CrankySpice said:


> Just picked these up at Walmart yesterday and they are DELISH. Dove Promises - Cinnamon Graham Cookies in Milk Chocolate. It's little cookie crumbles in creamy milk chocolate, so it's crunchy and smooth at the same time. Oddly, there is nothing about them on the Dove website or anywhere on the internet, for that matter. So they must be VERY new.


*Note to self

Look for this intriguing substance EVERYWHERE


----------



## CrankySpice (Mar 21, 2012)

SoVerySoft said:


> And if there are no photos it didn't happen!



haha...if i had a working camera, I'd totally take pics!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 22, 2012)

CrankySpice said:


> haha...if i had a working camera, I'd totally take pics!!



Now that sounds like something a person who imagined a yummy new treat would say


----------



## MLadyJ (Mar 22, 2012)

I saw an ad in the newspaper with a coupon for the new Kraft Chocolate cream cheese....they have 3 flavors..milk, dark and white. I tried the dark and milk and WOW..they are good...i dipped with a pretzel and I am in :wubu:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 22, 2012)

toni said:


> I am in love...



Do these actually taste different? Or just have sprinkles?


----------



## toni (Mar 22, 2012)

liz (di-va) said:


> Do these actually taste different? Or just have sprinkles?



They are a bit sweeter and very addictive.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 23, 2012)

toni said:


> They are a bit sweeter and very addictive.



definitely wanna try!!


----------



## CrankySpice (Mar 25, 2012)

SoVerySoft said:


> Now that sounds like something a person who imagined a yummy new treat would say



Bought another bag of these today. Now I'm starting to think I should've bought the entire stock of them, there were only a few bags left.  

However, I DID find two references to them on the google! One was my OP about it...hahahaha and the other was an ebay sale for them which had an image, so you can't tell me I'm imagining them any more! (The white text in the middle is the seller's watermark) 

View attachment dovechoc (640x394).jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 26, 2012)

CrankySpice said:


> Bought another bag of these today. Now I'm starting to think I should've bought the entire stock of them, there were only a few bags left.
> 
> However, I DID find two references to them on the google! One was my OP about it...hahahaha and the other was an ebay sale for them which had an image, so you can't tell me I'm imagining them any more! (The white text in the middle is the seller's watermark)



They exist! Now I'm curious to try them. I like rare things!

I'm guessing they are test marketing them in your area, and that's why they aren't on their website yet.

p.s. The bag says "exclusive flavor". That's a new one on me!


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 26, 2012)

toni said:


> I am in love...



ME WANTIE!!!


----------



## Skye23 (Mar 27, 2012)

I often see exclusive flavors at Target or Walmart, sometimes other stores too. Not just of Dove, but of all sorts of things.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 28, 2012)

Skye23 said:


> I often see exclusive flavors at Target or Walmart, sometimes other stores too. Not just of Dove, but of all sorts of things.



Oh, that makes sense. Can you tell I never go to Target or Walmart? I'm an online shopping kinda gal


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 31, 2012)

Just seen on Tumblr... checking stores today...


----------



## toni (Apr 5, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> Just seen on Tumblr... checking stores today...



Wow!!!! :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 5, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> Just seen on Tumblr... checking stores today...


Have you found them and how are they????? Need a review asap!!!! Please lol


----------



## supersoup (Apr 5, 2012)

I've had the BLT chips, they are quite tasty! You can taste the toast, the bacon, fresh tomatoes, and there's a creaminess to them, maybe to mimic mayo? Every once in a while you taste the lettuce too, they're great.


----------



## CrankySpice (Apr 6, 2012)

I've tried them, too, but had a different experience. All I could really taste on them was the bacon with a bit of sweetness. If I'd been tasting them in a blind taste test, I would've guessed BBQ chips. I have 2 bags, which I'll eat, but I won't be buying them again. I really really wanted that BLT experience!!


----------



## Mishty (Jun 3, 2012)

My favorite candy flavor has always been cherry and I found the best thing ever at Big Lots today!







Gimbal's Cherry Lovers candies made with real cherry juice!! 9 awwwwsome flavors (well 8 I don't like the chocolate ones).






I'm babysitting this summer and I've been looking for candy with no gluten,egg or dairy and these are even better because they are free of everything. I mean _everything_. 






:eat2:


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 11, 2012)

Chocolate-Peanut Butter Bugles


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 20, 2012)

Brothers Toffee Apple Cider. It's ridiculously moreish. I really hope they start making an alcohol-free version or I might become alcoholic. 


. 

View attachment 6822677021_ee5ac4278c.jpg


----------



## Kamily (Jun 20, 2012)

Chocolate covered potato chips. I didnt think I would like them, but the truth is I LOVE THEM!!! :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Brothers Toffee Apple Cider. It's ridiculously moreish. I really hope they start making an alcohol-free version or I might become alcoholic.
> 
> 
> .



And....apparently only available in the UK. I am bummed!!


----------



## SparklingBBW (Jun 21, 2012)

These are my new favorite thing. Thin mint flavored. OH EM GEE! 

View attachment girl-scout-candy-bars-580x325.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 31, 2012)

Sooooo good!

View attachment chocphilly.jpg​


----------



## Mishty (Aug 1, 2012)

SoVerySoft said:


> Sooooo good!
> 
> View attachment 103798​



My Ma has been buying this in bulk. It's soooo good with dried fruit and on ice cream desserts.

Next. We wanna make truffles with it......


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 2, 2012)

Mishty said:


> My Ma has been buying this in bulk. It's soooo good with dried fruit and on ice cream desserts.
> 
> Next. We wanna make truffles with it......



Truffles - yup! It would be perfect as a creamy center for a chocolate shell!


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 4, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> Just seen on Tumblr... checking stores today...


Found em! They're delicious!


----------



## ThaliaBombshell (Sep 2, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Found em! They're delicious!



where in the world did you find them, I desire to have these they sound amazing


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 2, 2012)

ThaliaBombshell said:


> where in the world did you find them, I desire to have these they sound amazing


I found them at a truck-stop convenience store in the Poconos. Small bags only.


----------



## ThaliaBombshell (Sep 8, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> I found them at a truck-stop convenience store in the Poconos. Small bags only.



I found them this week, full size bags, at Target, and my god they are delicious


----------



## EMH1701 (Sep 8, 2012)

Went to Granite City with my Star Trek club today. We had gone to see a movie this afternoon. 

Granite City has these shrimp tacos and they are really good. It's a bit odd however, the shrimp is basted with a spicy sauce that you would expect on something Italian. Very meatball-like sauce. But they were good.


----------



## LeoGibson (Sep 8, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Found em! They're delicious!



Those are great chips. I have not had them since I quit doing long haul. I think they are only in the northeast. That's the only place I have ever seen them.


----------



## toni (Sep 9, 2012)

Popcorn Indiana's Bacon Ranch Popcorn
And pan fried noodles :eat2:


----------



## ThaliaBombshell (Sep 9, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> Those are great chips. I have not had them since I quit doing long haul. I think they are only in the northeast. That's the only place I have ever seen them.





no they are in other places, I am in the midwest and found them at target, the full sized bags


----------



## MLadyJ (Sep 10, 2012)

Made a trip to Publix a while back and tried their house brand of ice cream..Black Jack Cherry. I am not a fan of cherries in ice cream..but this stuff has a cherry ice cream with dried cherries and dark chocolate chunks..this stuff is incredible:smitten:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 10, 2012)

Tesco Apple, Beetroot and Blackcurrant juice. LOVE it! It's 72% apple, 20% beetroot and 8% blackcurrant. Sorry about the crappy pic, it's the only one i could find. 

View attachment Tesco_Apple_Beetroot_And_Blkcurrant_Juice_1Litre.jpg


----------



## Cynthia (Sep 14, 2012)

This reminds me of a fun, schlocky "B" movie. If you're not expecting an Oscar-winning performance (or, in this case, Jif-worthy taste), you'll be fairly pleased.


----------



## one2one (Sep 14, 2012)

Cynthia said:


> This reminds me of a fun, schlocky "B" movie. If you're not expecting an Oscar-winning performance (or, in this case, Jif-worthy taste), you'll be fairly pleased.



That looks like an ice cream experiment just waiting to happen. Where did you find it?


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 14, 2012)

Cynthia said:


> This reminds me of a fun, schlocky "B" movie. If you're not expecting an Oscar-winning performance (or, in this case, Jif-worthy taste), you'll be fairly pleased.


Oh! I've seen that for bodybuilders--they add it to their protein shakes for extra bulk.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Sep 15, 2012)

Cynthia said:


> This reminds me of a fun, schlocky "B" movie. If you're not expecting an Oscar-winning performance (or, in this case, Jif-worthy taste), you'll be fairly pleased.



This is really not bad at all. It definitely saves me when I have a peanut butter craving and is SO much lower in calories, fat, etc. Good call Cynthia


----------



## Cynthia (Sep 15, 2012)

one2one said:


> That looks like an ice cream experiment just waiting to happen. Where did you find it?



If my husband were a Muppet, they'd name him Peanut Butter Monster, so a friend gave us some to try. 

There are tons of recipes located at this link: Bell Plantation Recipes.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 15, 2012)

ValentineBBW said:


> It definitely saves me when I have a peanut butter craving and is SO much lower in calories, fat, etc.



It _sounds_ as if it would be good, but ... isn't peanut butter without calories, fat, etc. kind of like decaffeinated coffee or nonalcoholic beer? (imagine a 'yuck' smilie here)


----------



## ValentineBBW (Sep 15, 2012)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> It _sounds_ as if it would be good, but ... isn't peanut butter without calories, fat, etc. kind of like decaffeinated coffee or nonalcoholic beer? (imagine a 'yuck' smilie here)



Well, it is all about choices. some say potAto and some say potAHto. Sure if I had my best wish I'd eat the real thing, but as a substitute it is pretty darn good.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 16, 2012)

I love PB 2. It is a great alternative for diabetics. It's made from peanut flour, so you still get the flavor. 

They also make a chocolate flavor, but I'm not a chocolate fan so I haven't tried it.

I get mine from a local store, but you can find it at any health food store like Whole Foods, etc.


----------



## MattB (Sep 16, 2012)

My mind is blown by PB2, I could use that right now!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Sep 19, 2012)

Witch Finger Grapes---- OMG they are ugly long weird shaped and very dark..... but delectable.. must have more -- Publix was my last, oh, and they are 2x what other grapes cost....


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 19, 2012)

Cynthia said:


> This reminds me of a fun, schlocky "B" movie. If you're not expecting an Oscar-winning performance (or, in this case, Jif-worthy taste), you'll be fairly pleased.



how do you actually eat it?


----------



## toni (Sep 20, 2012)

EvilPrincess said:


> Witch Finger Grapes---- OMG they are ugly long weird shaped and very dark..... but delectable.. must have more -- Publix was my last, oh, and they are 2x what other grapes cost....



They sound perfect for you 

<3


----------



## Cynthia (Sep 22, 2012)

liz (di-va) said:


> how do you actually eat it?



Liz, you add water, and it forms a paste that's similar to the look of natural peanut butter.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 22, 2012)

I checked their site and nutritional information and was pleasantly surprised that it isn't filled with crazy stuff you can't pronounce. Haha.




MisticalMisty said:


> I love PB 2. It is a great alternative for diabetics. It's made from peanut flour, so you still get the flavor.
> 
> They also make a chocolate flavor, but I'm not a chocolate fan so I haven't tried it.
> 
> I get mine from a local store, but you can find it at any health food store like Whole Foods, etc.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 22, 2012)

Cynthia said:


> Liz, you add water, and it forms a paste that's similar to the look of natural peanut butter.



thx. wacky!


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Dec 5, 2012)

Oh my goodness, everyone... These little things right here are TO DIE FOR! I almost wish I hadn't ever gotten some because now I'm going to crave them constantly. They can be found at Walgreens. 

View attachment photo.JPG


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Dec 5, 2012)

Cynthia said:


> This reminds me of a fun, schlocky "B" movie. If you're not expecting an Oscar-winning performance (or, in this case, Jif-worthy taste), you'll be fairly pleased.



Old post, but I gotta say that I love this stuff for smoothies. It doesn't stick to my blender as much, and it blends more evenly. I make peanut butter + banana smoothies quite a lot during the summer for breakfast, and more often than not, I put in a little cocoa powder too. 

It also doesn't give me that IBS yucky-tummy thing afterwards, either.


----------



## EMH1701 (Dec 22, 2012)

I tried this new chocolate-infused wine. A little bit is good, but it's too sweet to have more than that.

http://www.chocolatrougewine.com/


----------



## one2one (Jan 12, 2013)

These are incredible. I got the butternut and delicata for Christmas, and just opened the bottles tonight. Then I made the puree for butternut squash and crab bisque with the butternut squash seed oil, and it is going to be so good when I finish it tomorrow.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 12, 2013)

one2one said:


> These are incredible. I got the butternut and delicata for Christmas, and just opened the bottles tonight. Then I made the puree for butternut squash and crab bisque with the butternut squash seed oil, and it is going to be so good when I finish it tomorrow.



Looking forward to hearing how it comes out!


----------



## one2one (Jan 12, 2013)

SoVerySoft said:


> Looking forward to hearing how it comes out!



It was fantastic. I had it for lunch, and all morning long I kept dipping my finger in the puree when I walked past the fridge and licking it. I should have just shelled the crab when I woke up and had it for breakfast! :eat2:

I made a vinaigrette with the delicata, and used that on a spinach, apple and pecan salad with dinner, too.


----------



## EMH1701 (Jan 22, 2013)

Black truffles. OMG what have I been missing?

I wish I was rich enough to have these all the time. Amazon has them in somewhat affordable packages (okay, you get 4 for $15.99).

I sliced a couple of these very thin and am having them on some veggie pasta tonight. The rest are going in the fridge and are being saved for a special occasion.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003YHEOB2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Skye23 (Jan 24, 2013)

Glad they're good, in general asian truffles aren't viewed as being as good as the "real" thing. Although I'm sure they're better then most truffle oil which is just artificial flavoring for the most part (some is real). You can imagine how much more an Italian Black truffle would cost (yikes!)


----------



## MLadyJ (Jan 25, 2013)

My dh and I were in Kroger a couple of days ago and while in the ice cream aisle we spotted a pint of Blood orange sorbet..OMG..it has a delicious smell and a beyond delicious taste..I can't get enough! AS for dh..he didn't care for it..more for me!!:wubu:


----------



## EMH1701 (Jan 26, 2013)

Skye23 said:


> Glad they're good, in general asian truffles aren't viewed as being as good as the "real" thing. Although I'm sure they're better then most truffle oil which is just artificial flavoring for the most part (some is real). You can imagine how much more an Italian Black truffle would cost (yikes!)



Yeah, I'm pretty sure an Italian black truffle is out of my price range for now.


----------



## mzfluff (Jan 26, 2013)

thoose r good with cheese dip yummy


----------



## one2one (Jan 27, 2013)

This is Condimela, an organic apple vinegar. It's about the same quality as a 25 year old Modena balsamic. You could almost drink it, it's that good. My brother took my mom on a foodie field trip to a restaurant supply warehouse a couple months ago. They had fun, and I got to hear about they whole thing. Although I admit I was rather envious. They didn't tell me they both shopped for my Christmas gifts while they were there.  I love them. :wubu: 

View attachment Condimela.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 27, 2013)

Original gooey butter cake, found at WalMart from the Paul Deen Kitchen. It was about the size of a king size Hershey bar, and about 800 calories. It had the consistency of a southern dessert I knew as Lemon Ice Box, only it was a chewy cookie/cake like with a cream cheese filling. 

Insanely rich and delicious. I should've bought several.


----------



## EMH1701 (Jan 27, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Original gooey butter cake, found at WalMart from the Paul Deen Kitchen. It was about the size of a king size Hershey bar, and about 800 calories. It had the consistency of a southern dessert I knew as Lemon Ice Box, only it was a chewy cookie/cake like with a cream cheese filling.
> 
> Insanely rich and delicious. I should've bought several.



The original Twinkie?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 27, 2013)

I don't think it was intended to be eaten plain. I searched the shelf to see if there was another like it that had lemons (I have this thing for Lemon ice box). 

It looked like the perfect base for some one to pour blueberry or strawberry filling over the top.


----------



## toni (Jan 29, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Original gooey butter cake, found at WalMart from the Paul Deen Kitchen. It was about the size of a king size Hershey bar, and about 800 calories. It had the consistency of a southern dessert I knew as Lemon Ice Box, only it was a chewy cookie/cake like with a cream cheese filling.
> 
> Insanely rich and delicious. I should've bought several.



I've had the chocolate version of this beauty. It is amazing. :eat2:


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jan 30, 2013)

These. They really do remind me of red velvet cake.

Yes, I'm actually a Pop-Tart eater. [Turns in foodie card.]


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1 (Jan 31, 2013)

Sweet Tooth said:


> These. They really do remind me of red velvet cake.
> 
> Yes, I'm actually a Pop-Tart eater. [Turns in foodie card.]



Dearheart - don't have any shame in your Pop-Tart game because you are not alone. I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Brown Sugar Pop Tarts and I don't care who knows!!!!


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 17, 2013)

The bacon, egg, and gouda muffin from Burger King!




_Our Bacon Gouda Muffin Sandwich is a combination of thick cut naturally smoked bacon; fluffy eggs, creamy Gouda cheese, and a tasty herb spread nestled inside a warm English muffin. You can also have your choice of savory sizzling sausage, sweet ham, and no egg combinations. 

Served with a small side of crunchy, golden Hash Browns and a small Smooth Roast Coffee to make it a meal. 

Limited time only. Participating Restaurants._ - burgerking.com

It has a nice buttery, garlic flavor (think chicken kiev) with bursts of crunchy, smokey bacon. It was very good, actually. I may have to get more.


----------



## Alicia33 (Mar 20, 2013)

I love the Sparkling Ice drinks. Anyone else ever try these? They are pretty good


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Apr 16, 2013)

I happen to lurve snickerdoodles. Found this at 7-11 last week when I went on the hunt for munchies for study time. They're good, maybe a little too sweet from the white chocolate, but no more than white chocolate M&Ms or Kisses.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 9, 2013)

OK, so I am a lover of donuts and just like cupcakes, I like to find the BEST! I am not the biggest fan of Dunkin' Donuts, however, they are selling both pumpkin (old fashioned cake) and pumpkin pie filled donuts right now!!! They may sell them every year but today is the first time I have seen and bought some. :happy:

There's pumpkin pie... *in *the donut  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 9, 2013)

update to my above post: the cake donuts are great, the pie ones... NO!

It's not pumpkin pie filling, it's like a spice frosting!! :doh: Boo!


----------



## EMH1701 (Oct 12, 2013)

I had never heard of a Poutine burger until recently. Essentially, it's a burger topped with french fries, cheese curds, and gravy (Canadian Poutine). So I searched for recipes online and found this:

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2013/06/poutine-burger-recipe.html

I'm going to have to try it now.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 12, 2013)

EMH1701 said:


> I had never heard of a Poutine burger until recently. Essentially, it's a burger topped with french fries, cheese curds, and gravy (Canadian Poutine). So I searched for recipes online and found this:
> 
> http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2013/06/poutine-burger-recipe.html
> 
> I'm going to have to try it now.



I've read/heard rumor that the brown gravy for Canadian poutine is not a beef gravy, using chicken stock instead. However, when I search for poutine, I find Americans using beef stock. :doh:


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Dec 29, 2013)

Picked these up the other day at Target. I love pretzel chips normally. Love caramel and toffee. These were... okay. The coating was thick and not what I was expecting. Enjoyable, though. A little *too* sweet, but not a bad pick.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 30, 2013)

I picked up some Christmas candy on clearance yesterday, and one of the bags was 3 Musketeers hot cocoa and marshmallow flavor candy. A limited edition for Christmas. It doesn't taste much different than regular 3 Musketeers candy. *shrug*


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 31, 2013)

Dromond said:


> I picked up some Christmas candy on clearance yesterday, and one of the bags was 3 Musketeers hot cocoa and marshmallow flavor candy. A limited edition for Christmas. It doesn't taste much different than regular 3 Musketeers candy. *shrug*



I did the EXACT same thing and had the EXACT same response. Maybe a slightly more chocolate taste and that may be me stretching things.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 31, 2013)

I've been looking ALL OVER for the peppermint Christmas Peeps and even had friends looking and there's such a craze for Peeps that Walmart tells me they can't get the boxes open fast enough around ANY holiday. I've seen entire aisles wiped out so I warned my friends to move fast. 

So my best friend has searched at least a dozen stores and finally texted that I must have seen them in my dreams because no one has even heard of them, but then she lives in a ritzy area in NJ so I'm thinking they're above the lowly Peep.

I was in the supermarket buying basics and passed the Christmas candy clearance rack and lo and behold, the last package of peppermint Peeps dipped in chocolate. Half price. Only one package but I bought it, took a picture of the so-called figment of my imagination, texted it to her, then ate them with gusto.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 1, 2014)

Those huge Reese's peanut butter cups... saw a bunch of them at the C-store.. not marked down. I have no willpower. :blush:


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 7, 2014)

candy cane kisses...... they are seasonal so I have gathered a supply quite like the squirrel does with nuts. I am running out of hiding places. I also bought the cherry cordial ones... they will work for valentines day!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Jan 8, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Those huge Reese's peanut butter cups... saw a bunch of them at the C-store.. not marked down. I have no willpower. :blush:



OMG! Now I want one...an entire one! That would be heaven! :eat2:


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jan 10, 2014)

EvilPrincess said:


> candy cane kisses...... they are seasonal so I have gathered a supply quite like the squirrel does with nuts. I am running out of hiding places. I also bought the cherry cordial ones... they will work for valentines day!


I was all over the candy cane and holiday mint M & M's myself.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Jan 10, 2014)

CastingPearls said:


> I've been looking ALL OVER for the peppermint Christmas Peeps



Thought of you yesterday when I was shopping at one of the local discount stores. They had CASES of the peppermint peeps...a pack of 3 for only $0.50 or 3/$1.00. Needless to say I had to try them and OMG I am addicted! :wubu: I should have gotten more than just the one pack! :doh:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 10, 2014)

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Thought of you yesterday when I was shopping at one of the local discount stores. They had CASES of the peppermint peeps...a pack of 3 for only $0.50 or 3/$1.00. Needless to say I had to try them and OMG I am addicted! :wubu: I should have gotten more than just the one pack! :doh:


SO jealous. But in a good way. Enjoy!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 10, 2014)

The day after Christmas I snapped up several packages of Hershey's "Holiday" Dark Chocolate Kisses. You'd think they'd last me awhile, but when you have that much dark chocolate, you consume it that much faster. :doh:


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Jan 10, 2014)

Chocolate never "lasts a while" in my house. :doh:


----------



## EMH1701 (Jan 13, 2014)

I've discovered lately that I really like making my own hummus. It's inexpensive and you can make it whatever flavor you like. I like making mine spicy.


----------



## one2one (Jan 18, 2014)

Laura's Candy Hot Cocoa Mix. With a bit of amaretto added to it.


----------



## agnieszka (Jan 19, 2014)

I found these in tesco on Friday, checked the ingredients (vegan) and enjoyed a whole bag in one sitting


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 19, 2014)

agnieszka said:


> I found these in tesco on Friday, checked the ingredients (vegan) and enjoyed a whole bag in one sitting



I like that flavor and the hot buffalo


----------



## agnieszka (Jan 20, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I like that flavor and the hot buffalo



apologies, wrong pic- these were meant to be buffalo ones (these are awesome too but i am not entirely sure if vegan...) :-/


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Feb 1, 2014)

Saw these grocery shopping yesterday. Poutine flavored chips. Since I looooooooooooooooooooooooooooove poutine, had to try them. I was too curious. They really do taste like poutine! :eat2: 

View attachment chips-poutine.JPG


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Feb 1, 2014)

Irish Stew that I had at lunch earlier today. It was so good witht lamb, potatoes, veggies, and the bread bowl.:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 2, 2014)

I must finds me this poutine..


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Feb 2, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I must finds me this poutine..



Fuzzy, I'm having some at the moment! :eat2: :happy:


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 7, 2014)

Around the world in 80 eggs

For example:

Mexico: *Huevos divorciados*. I could have gone with the more famous huevos rancheros, but this variationwith each member of a "divorced" egg couple taking custody of a different salsasounded like more fun. 

Greece: *Avgolemono* is a tart, lemony egg sauce that is served with meat, vegetables or made into a soup. 

Philippines: The simple dish called *egg sarciado* contains hard-cooked eggs in a tomato and onion sauce.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks! Bookmarked. I love egg dishes. So easy and cheap




Fuzzy said:


> Around the world in 80 eggs
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...


----------



## Tracyarts (Feb 8, 2014)

I found these at Target last night.







They've got a really good savory flavor. 

Tracy


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 8, 2014)

Added to my look-for list


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 16, 2014)

Hansen's Natural Vanilla Cola

I am usually NOT into vanilla flavored things (especially sodas) but this is really good. I have been buying and drinking kola nut colas and natural colas in order to avoid the caffeine and have something with real sugar because I hate how high fructose corn syrup has that that weird aftertaste. 

*This one has Madagascar vanilla* :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 18, 2014)

Oreo Cookie Dough... I don't have much of a review.. they didn't last long enough. :blush: They got the cookie dough flavor really close, but the chocolate cookie overpowered it.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 18, 2014)

I hate when you like foods and don't post pics *angry fatty sulk*


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 18, 2014)

Well, I admit being lazy about the pictures. The taking, resizing, uploading them is much more work than just eating the goods. 

Anyway, the Marshmellow Crispy Oreo was a bit of a challenge. As you can see with the Cookie dough package, Nabisco has added the peel-away escape hatch to the package so you have faster access to the goodies.






However, on the yellow package of Marshmellow Crispy Oreo, there was no pre-cut lift tab on the escape hatch. 






But that didn't stop me of getting the cookies. As you can see the creme filling has some crispy bits.






The taste was very much like a crispy marshmellow treat, but I really couldn't tell any crunch from the crispy bits. The amount of creme in both the Cookie Dough and Marshmellow Crispy is approx. the same as a Double Stuff. All round, buy these cookies.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 18, 2014)

And that is a more sufficient post that one would expect from King Foodee :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 26, 2014)

I haven't tried these yet (i'm not even sure they're in Canada) but I wanted to share anyways.


Ben & Jerry's Cores.


I'm almost having an anxiety attack over their creation. Ice cream is my true love and nemesis. :eat1:


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> I haven't tried these yet (i'm not even sure they're in Canada) but I wanted to share anyways.
> 
> 
> Ben & Jerry's Cores.
> ...



I'll keep an eye out. I've been feeling a b&J attack coming on..


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Feb 27, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> I haven't tried these yet (i'm not even sure they're in Canada) but I wanted to share anyways.
> 
> 
> Ben & Jerry's Cores.
> ...



I think I've died and gone to Heaven...Must have!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 27, 2014)

Don't they just look amazing? :eat2:


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Feb 27, 2014)

Ben and Jerry re-invent the sundae. Coming soon: the wheel.


----------



## Nordicfat (Feb 27, 2014)

Well. I can tell you that I just fell in love with guacamole.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Feb 27, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> I haven't tried these yet (i'm not even sure they're in Canada) but I wanted to share anyways.
> 
> 
> Ben & Jerry's Cores.
> ...



I saw them at Target last weekend but I had ice cream already in the house. :\


----------



## toni (Feb 28, 2014)

This is what dreams are made of.... 

View attachment butterfinger-peanut-butter-cup.jpg


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 28, 2014)

This isn't new to most people, but it's so very new to me.

Holy sweet butter for toast, waffles, pancakes, or recipes. It's so good.


----------



## Dromond (Mar 1, 2014)

I have tried the new Chips Ahoy Root Beer Float cookies. You had to know I would. Surprisingly, they are not horrible. They really do have a slight root beer flavor. The taste of root beer in a cookie was more jarring than I expected, and while I'm enjoying the novelty I won't be buying them again. In summary, I respect they've made a product that tastes like what they call it - and I've certainly had worse. But it's just too strange. Root beer is to be drank, not eaten.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 2, 2014)

Dromond said:


> I have tried the new Chips Ahoy Root Beer Float cookies. You had to know I would. Surprisingly, they are not horrible. They really do have a slight root beer flavor. The taste of root beer in a cookie was more jarring than I expected, and while I'm enjoying the novelty I won't be buying them again. In summary, I respect they've made a product that tastes like what they call it - and I've certainly had worse. But it's just too strange. Root beer is to be drank, not eaten.



Back in the fifties someone came out with the idea of root-beer-flavored milk. It didn't do well.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 2, 2014)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Back in the fifties someone came out with the idea of root-beer-flavored milk. It didn't do well.



Utah missed the memo. A local cheese factory, Gossner, makes a form of pasteurized Ultra High Temperature milk, and boxes it in ready to use 8oz sizes. Their flavors include regular, lowfat, skim, regular and lowfat chocolate, strawberry, vanilla, and rootbeer. 

In colllege I would get the regular because of its long shelf life, and limited room in the dorm fridge. I never tried the rootbeer.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 2, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I never tried the rootbeer.



I double dog dare you.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 2, 2014)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I double dog dare you.



I'll do it. I'll even take pictures.


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 4, 2014)

OMG.. I am in heaven. I found these limited edition banana bread bagels from Thomas. . . I toasted it and put the cookie butter on it.

Foodgasm.


----------



## Skye23 (Mar 5, 2014)

Snyders of Hanover has just debuted a new product called Pretzel Spoonz. 

They look exactly like the flat wooden spoons that come with dixie-cup style ice cream packs. I wish they were just a pinch saltier, but I'm a salt fiend. 

So far I've tried them with Nutella and Peanut Butter. I have plans to try them with pimento cheese spread, horseradish cheese spread, blue cheese pecan spread and anything else that you can eat with a flat "spoon". My hubby has plans for Queso. 

http://www.snydersofhanover.com/products/pretzel-spoonz.html


----------



## one2one (Mar 5, 2014)

Skye23 said:


> Snyders of Hanover has just debuted a new product called Pretzel Spoonz.
> 
> They look exactly like the flat wooden spoons that come with dixie-cup style ice cream packs. I wish they were just a pinch saltier, but I'm a salt fiend.
> 
> ...



That's brilliant! 

p.s. Pretzels and hummus are great together.


----------



## BlackBBW2010 (Mar 8, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> I haven't tried these yet (i'm not even sure they're in Canada) but I wanted to share anyways.
> 
> 
> Ben & Jerry's Cores.
> ...




The Salted Caramel one: ultimate foodgasm!! They've been in UK/Ireland for a while, not sure if they are new to the US/Canada?


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Mar 10, 2014)

Sort of born of a chocolate/salt PMS necessity....





plus


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 12, 2014)

toasted banana flavored english muffins with peanut butter and honey


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 12, 2014)

I hope I never see them or it could be the end of me. Haha.



BlackBBW2010 said:


> The Salted Caramel one: ultimate foodgasm!! They've been in UK/Ireland for a while, not sure if they are new to the US/Canada?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 12, 2014)

EvilPrincess said:


> toasted banana flavored english muffins with peanut butter and honey



Elvis would be proud. :bow:


----------



## Saoirse (Mar 12, 2014)

toni said:


> This is what dreams are made of....



OMG YES. I tried them a few days ago and nearly had to pull my car over, I was enjoying them so much! MMMM Its like 2 of my favorite candies had s delicious baby!


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 14, 2014)

Ritter Sport: A butter biscuit and cocoa cream coated in the most amazing milk chocolate.

Oh. My. Word. Where have these been all my life?!?!?! :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 14, 2014)

Ritter sport is dangerously good.  All of them.


----------



## Dromond (Mar 22, 2014)

toni said:


> This is what dreams are made of....



I tracked these down and tried them. They're better than Reese's cups for sure. :eat2:


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 28, 2014)

A company called Ketchonfire makes two ketchups flavored with peppers: ketchipeno and ketchipotle. I've tried the latter; it's slightly sweetish -- like a cross between ketchup and barbecue sauce -- and excellent on scrambled eggs (and I don't normally like ketchup on eggs). I think it would be great on hash browns, and will try it that way soonest. 

View attachment ketchonfire.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 28, 2014)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> A company called Ketchonfire makes two ketchups flavored with peppers: ketchipeno and ketchipotle. I've tried the latter; it's slightly sweetish -- like a cross between ketchup and barbecue sauce -- and excellent on scrambled eggs (and I don't normally like ketchup on eggs). I think it would be great on hash browns, and will try it that way soonest.



Google has two links for that.. one of them is under construction while the second has a functioning store. I'm about to order both.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 29, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Google has two links for that.. one of them is under construction while the second has a functioning store. I'm about to order both.



Thanks for pointing this out, Fuzzy! The photo I posted is from the link under construction: I'm still thinking in terms of "look for it at the grocery" instead of "order it online." :doh:


----------



## Beckoo (Apr 7, 2014)

Absolutely Delicious! View attachment 81CQKQlrKBL._SL1500_.jpg


----------



## Beckoo (Apr 7, 2014)

Taste Like The Real Thing!View attachment 31vYOb7beQL.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 7, 2014)

Beckoo said:


> Absolutely Delicious! View attachment 113986



I'm so there!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm a big fan of Snyder's pretzels, so I snapped up the caramel-flavored ones when I saw them. I was a little disappointed: I found them cloyingly sweet, but not salty at all. However, I prefer savory snacks to sugary ones, so those with a more prominent sweet tooth will probably be delighted.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Apr 8, 2014)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I'm a big fan of Snyder's pretzels, so I snapped up the caramel-flavored ones when I saw them. I was a little disappointed: I found them cloyingly sweet, but not salty at all. However, I prefer savory snacks to sugary ones, so those with a more prominent sweet tooth will probably be delighted.



So where can I find them?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 9, 2014)

Sweet Tooth said:


> So where can I find them?



Just about any Homeland grocery ought to have them, providing you don't mind driving to Oklahoma or Kansas to get them. I suspect other chains carry them, so perhaps our fellow dimmers from _outside_ the Bible Belt will chime in...


----------



## Tracyarts (Apr 11, 2014)

For those who need sugar-free treats:







I saw this new flavor with the rest of the sugar-free candy while I was at the store the other night and thought I'd give it a try.

Honestly, if I didn't know it was sugar-free, I'd think it was regular candy. The taste and texture is exactly like a chunk of sugar cookie dough dipped in chocolate. 

Tracy


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 11, 2014)

Tracyarts said:


> For those who need sugar-free treats:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Repped!  Now I'm looking for it....


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 12, 2014)

Beckoo said:


> Taste Like The Real Thing!View attachment 113987



I saw those the other day. I was afraid of getting a back and not liking them. I'm gonna have to get a bag now! Carrot cake is my favorite of all the cakes.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 1, 2014)

Just tried this.  It lit up my life (among other things).


----------



## Sweet Tooth (May 3, 2014)

I don't get the "salty" part of the sweet and salty, but they're yummy!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 3, 2014)

Sweet Tooth said:


> I don't get the "salty" part of the sweet and salty, but they're yummy!




They also make a sweet 'n' salty caramel. which is also sweet but not salty.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Sweet Tooth (May 3, 2014)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> They also make a sweet 'n' salty caramel. which is also sweet but not salty.



I saw those, too. Much as I adore caramel, I find caramel flavored things to not often be to my taste. Got these, and they reminded me more of butterscotch chips.


----------



## EMH1701 (May 11, 2014)

Dragon fruit! I had it in China, and now I'm on a quest to find it locally here in Minnesota. Loved it.

Also, the cruise ship I was on had the most amazing homemade yogurt, and I'm trying to find a recipe online but not having much luck. It was thicker than American yogurt, and so good. It beats Greek yogurt for thickness too.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (May 11, 2014)

Oooh, that reminds me. I tried out several different yogurts recently, the brands one doesn't often see. I didn't realize this was made with whole milk, which explains why it's so yummy. Definitely not something to have every morning with breakfast but a nice treat.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 11, 2014)

I love this yogurt so much. I don't see any reason not to have it every morning, just don't eat the whole huge container. Haha :eat2:




Sweet Tooth said:


> Oooh, that reminds me. I tried out several different yogurts recently, the brands one doesn't often see. I didn't realize this was made with whole milk, which explains why it's so yummy. Definitely not something to have every morning with breakfast but a nice treat.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (May 12, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> I love this yogurt so much. I don't see any reason not to have it every morning, just don't eat the whole huge container. Haha :eat2:



I've been getting the single yogurt size containers at Target. Didn't know they came bigger. Probably a good thing. I'm a fan of dairy products. These are definitely a nice treat.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 12, 2014)

I normally get the little cups as well. It keeps me from going overboard.

Haha



Sweet Tooth said:


> I've been getting the single yogurt size containers at Target. Didn't know they came bigger. Probably a good thing. I'm a fan of dairy products. These are definitely a nice treat.


----------



## one2one (May 20, 2014)

EMH1701 said:


> Dragon fruit! I had it in China, and now I'm on a quest to find it locally here in Minnesota. Loved it.
> 
> Also, the cruise ship I was on had the most amazing homemade yogurt, and I'm trying to find a recipe online but not having much luck. It was thicker than American yogurt, and so good. It beats Greek yogurt for thickness too.



It reminds me of something I saw in a beautiful cookbook called Purple Citrus and Sweet Perfume. It was a recipe for suzme, and you drain the yogurt in cheesecloth overnight to get something about the consistency of cream cheese. If you look on amazon and scroll through to page 22, it will have the instructions. Or they have it at the library.  Fage is the thickest yogurt I've seem commercially, and I could easily see it becoming that thick if you drained the whey.


----------



## EMH1701 (May 20, 2014)

I did find some dragon fruit in St. Paul at Kowalski's. That store has everything. However, they are not cheap.


----------



## luvmybhm (May 21, 2014)

there was a lady at our local store giving out samples for baked beans. i tried them (after reading the label to make sure they were pork free). they were delish! bought a can and looking forward to eating them. not as brown sugary as i was worried they would be..nor overpowering bourbon taste. overall yummy.

View attachment 114682


----------



## luvmybhm (Jun 21, 2014)

share a coke! i went to shareacoke.com and it said my bottle name is in stores, but apparently not in the charlotte area....

View attachment 115137


----------



## Dromond (Jun 22, 2014)

This is quite good. Delicious, I would say. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 8, 2014)

Tracyarts said:


> For those who need sugar-free treats:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I still haven't seen these.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jul 9, 2014)

Reese's Peanut butter cup flavored Oreos -


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 9, 2014)

EvilPrincess said:


> Reese's Peanut butter cup flavored Oreos -



Muchly devoured


----------



## Dromond (Jul 9, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I still haven't seen these.



I found some today. They're really quite tasty. :eat2:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 9, 2014)

I have just discovered watermelon plums. I actually love plums and eat more of them than any fruit and these ones were just a lovely find. If you don't know them, the flesh inside is a gorgeous watermelon crisp texture, but with that lovely sweet and sourish plum flavour. The inside is crimson and the outside is a greenish purple mottled effect. :smitten:


----------



## Windigo (Aug 11, 2014)

Cornish pasties :wubu:

I love them, they're delicious and very filling too. I am going to try all possible flavours!


----------



## EMH1701 (Aug 16, 2014)

Today while grocery shopping, I found this snack called Lentil Snaps. They are like the crispy peas but they are lentils, in the pods, and seasoned differently.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 16, 2014)

Windigo said:


> Cornish pasties :wubu:
> 
> I love them, they're delicious and very filling too. I am going to try all possible flavours!



I thought they only came in the one flavour? ie. Cornish pasty flavour, lol.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 20, 2014)

Yesterday my wife brought home some butterscotch muffins from Sprouts (with their home label). I was a little dubious, but they turned out to be wonderful!


----------



## luvmybhm (Aug 20, 2014)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I have just discovered watermelon plums. I actually love plums and eat more of them than any fruit and these ones were just a lovely find. If you don't know them, the flesh inside is a gorgeous watermelon crisp texture, but with that lovely sweet and sourish plum flavour. The inside is crimson and the outside is a greenish purple mottled effect. :smitten:



oh my gosh, these sound delish. i tried to locate here in NC, but don't see a local retailer...or even a US retailer.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm addicted to the rolled chicken tacos at Taco Bell. I get eight of them and can pick 4 dipping sauces. I get guacamole, cheese sauce, salsa and spicy ranch. 

I'll be devastated if (when) they stop selling them. 

I'm hooked. Crispy crunchy yumminess. And I am not a fan of Taco Bell in general.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 12, 2014)

SoVerySoft said:


> I'm addicted to the rolled chicken tacos at Taco Bell. I get eight of them and can pick 4 dipping sauces. I get guacamole, cheese sauce, salsa and spicy ranch.
> 
> I'll be devastated if (when) they stop selling them.
> 
> I'm hooked. Crispy crunchy yumminess. And I am not a fan of Taco Bell in general.



I had not heard of these. I guess this is the fallback when someone skips all the commericals. I will be looking for these tonight.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 13, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I had not heard of these. I guess this is the fallback when someone skips all the commericals. I will be looking for these tonight.



Hope you find them! Let me know what you think.


----------



## EMH1701 (Dec 14, 2014)

My local grocery store has scones from their bakery. The only time I had them was when I was over in Germany as an exchange student, so I tried them again and they were really good.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 15, 2014)

SoVerySoft said:


> Hope you find them! Let me know what you think.



Very tasty! I'm curious if they deep fry these. I don't know if TB deep fries anything. But thanks for the recommendation


----------



## Tracyarts (Dec 18, 2014)

Lychee flavored iced green tea from the smoothie kiosk in the mall. It was SO good! I kept taking sips and saying "oh my GOD". It tasted like I peeled a fresh lychee and popped it in my mouth. 

The only problem is that it's sweet, sweet, sweet. Because the lychee part is a syrup. I had the guy only put half the usual amount in my cup and it was plenty sweet and way lychee-ish. I think next time I will ask for one pump of syrup only. 

I will make special trips to the other side of town to go to this specific mall just to have that tea.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 20, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Very tasty! I'm curious if they deep fry these. I don't know if TB deep fries anything. But thanks for the recommendation



I assume yes, they are deep fried. Probably why I like them. Lol

Not sure why they called them rolled chicken tacos, tho. Really they are taquitos. Maybe they think most people don't know that word. 

Want some NOW..


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 20, 2014)

SoVerySoft said:


> I assume yes, they are deep fried. Probably why I like them. Lol
> 
> Not sure why they called them rolled chicken tacos, tho. Really they are taquitos. Maybe they think most people don't know that word.
> 
> Want some NOW..



I've seen them named both ways, and yeah, if you want to sell something based on name recognition, nobody outside of the southwest is going to know a taquito from a flauta from a rolled taco.  

CrunchWrap Supreme is still my fav.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 20, 2014)

We now have a Freddie's Frozen Custard in my town. For my vegetarian cronies, their veggie burgers are the best! They're even better than Denny's, which has always been my standard of comparison. They also make a superior onion ring. :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 22, 2014)

SoVerySoft said:


> I'm addicted to the rolled chicken tacos at Taco Bell. I get eight of them and can pick 4 dipping sauces. I get guacamole, cheese sauce, salsa and spicy ranch.
> 
> I'll be devastated if (when) they stop selling them.
> 
> I'm hooked. Crispy crunchy yumminess. And I am not a fan of Taco Bell in general.



...and....they're gone. I'm sad.


----------



## LifeAndTimes55 (Jan 6, 2015)

Recently started enjoying the empanadas at a very clean food truck on Port Reading Ave in Port Reading. The business is called "The Empanada Guy". There are multiple locations - not sure if it is a franchise arrangement.

No point in posting a photo of an empanada - they pretty much all look alike. These are the best I've tasted, though


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 9, 2015)

LifeAndTimes55 said:


> Recently started enjoying the empanadas at a very clean food truck on Port Reading Ave in Port Reading. The business is called "The Empanada Guy". There are multiple locations - not sure if it is a franchise arrangement.
> 
> No point in posting a photo of an empanada - they pretty much all look alike. These are the best I've tasted, though



I'm know you're talking about New Jersey but no one else will know 

I'm not a fan of empanadas. Maybe I just haven't had great ones! And posting food pics is always a good idea, even if you've seen one, seen 'em all!

Good to see you here, btw.


----------



## luvmybhm (Jan 10, 2015)

my daughter and i went to the international market to pick some stuff up. her best friend is Korean and turned her on to these odd snacks called peanut puffs. they are a combination of a puffy outside that is sweet and tastes like a sugar cereal, then you get the peanut in the middle but the bite finished out with a shrimpy kinda taste. turns out they do have shrimp and cuttlefish in them. it was pretty good and an interesting new food.

View attachment 118238


----------



## Tracyarts (Jan 24, 2015)

I just recently discovered Marmite. 

I had read online somewhere that you could use Marmite to boost the flavor in stews, gravies, and glazes for roasted vegetables, so I bought a little jar. It works great for those things.

But the other day I made a piece of toast, spread some spreadable cheese on it (Kraft Old English Sharp Cheddar) and then spread the thinnest ever layer of Marmite on top of that. 

O.M.G. It was amazing!


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Jul 17, 2015)

OMG! It really tastes like Reeses peanut butter cups! Yum! :smitten: 

View attachment photo 2.a.jpg


----------



## OriginalCyn (Jul 27, 2015)

I plan to take a friend to try out this all-you-can-eat brunch on Sunday the 16th. Has anyone who lives in the Bay Area tried this place out yet? If so, how are the oysters and the carving stations? (The reason that I ask is because my friend likes to fill up on oysters, but if they're "Meh!" then the trip might not be as worthwhile.) 

I think I'll fill up on the meat/shellfish dishes, mostly, but I'm gonna go for the dim sum and all of the other sides and desserts, as well--just a little taste of everything that looks good, then seconds on the best stuff.


----------



## luvmybhm (Aug 5, 2015)

my aunt from texas mentioned these to me. i found them in the 'new item' section of the snack cake area. they are delish! they taste like soft peanut butter cookies! the middle is a very light peanut butter sort of fluffy icing. so good!

View attachment 120988


----------



## lucca23v2 (Aug 30, 2015)

OMG!!!! How did I miss this?!?!?!?!

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxrmbvFL4WU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxrmbvFL4WU[/ame]


----------



## one2one (Aug 31, 2015)

My grocery store was doing a demo of these, and they are great. I took home the chicken ones but am going back for more. I'm not an expert on tamales, but they are delicious and super quick and easy to reheat.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 31, 2015)

Trader Joe's is carrying Kim Chi again. This is good.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 3, 2015)

There is a food truck that comes to my job some days....
https://www.facebook.com/TasteandSeeFoodTruck

Thai Fish Tacos - Sautéed wild Alaskan Flounder, mango & cilantro slaw, Romaine, on flour or corn tortillas. 

They also have aweseome fried kale chips as well as sweet potato fries with a dipping sauce = yum!


----------



## bobduhh (Nov 20, 2015)

I've found the Hershey's Kisses Dark Chocolate filled with Mint Truffle to be my latest and favorite discovery! 

View attachment HERSHEY'S KISSES Dark Chocolates filled with Mint Truffle.jpg


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Nov 20, 2015)

Although I like several Middle Eastern dishes, I'm not always up for trying to make tzatziki sauce or baba ganouj* from scratch. So I am very happy to have discovered a company called Falafel King, which makes excellent versions of both.

*Eggplant makes me happy. I'm not sure why this is.


----------



## Orchid (Nov 21, 2015)

I recently ordered food gifts online some Lindt chocolates/pralines at www.allyouneedfresh.de/
site is in german but if you put Lindt into search box top of page you can view their chocolates.


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Nov 23, 2015)

one2one said:


> My grocery store was doing a demo of these, and they are great. I took home the chicken ones but am going back for more. I'm not an expert on tamales, but they are delicious and super quick and easy to reheat.



Going to order these online for a gift, did you try any other ones to recommend?
Just wondering..


----------



## one2one (Nov 23, 2015)

DianaSSBBW said:


> Going to order these online for a gift, did you try any other ones to recommend?
> Just wondering..



I've also tried the black bean ones but would not recommend them because they are rather dry. Even when I used chili like a sauce and spooned it over the top of them. Let me know what your friend thinks of them! They come packaged in a cute cotton, draw-string bag.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 18, 2016)

Sorry about the dark photo. I got this posh chocolate from Aldi. It is dark chocolate and comes in five little separately wrapped bars inside the main package. It has chocolate mousse inside, and lovely cherry syrup. However, it also contains red chilli which I had somehow missed on the packaging. The first I knew was that my lips were burning a bit. The chilli adds nothing flavour-wise and the chocolate would just be so much nicer without it. 

View attachment Untitled.png


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 19, 2016)

I've seen chocolate bars in the store that include chili peppers, and, being a fan of Mexican, Indian, and Thai cuisine, I decided to try one. Like Ruby, I didn't think the heat added anything. Maybe the idea is to combine pleasure with pain?


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 19, 2016)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I've seen chocolate bars in the store that include chili peppers, and, being a fan of Mexican, Indian, and Thai cuisine, I decided to try one. Like Ruby, I didn't think the heat added anything. Maybe the idea is to combine pleasure with pain?



Haha yes chocolate for masochists. I think it's just another fad, hopefully one that will disappear soon!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Nov 8, 2016)

Peppadews! They are a kind of pepper from South Africa (according to Wikipedia) or, possibly, Peru (according to the lady at the deli). They look like tiny, red pumpkins, and they are sweet, spicy and addictive. :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 8, 2016)

I love peppadews!


----------



## Deacone (Nov 10, 2016)

I've been addicted to these recently. Found in Aldi!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 1, 2017)

These are a thing


----------



## plushkitty (Jun 1, 2017)

Trader Joe's just brought back English Butter Fudge! I am so happy, people. This stuff is a sugar lover's dream. It's basically just butter, sugar, and sweetened condensed milk. I have to be careful not to eat it all at once and make myself sick. If you've had a Scottish sweet called tablet, this is quite similar. Real Scottish tablet is a lot more expensive and hard to find in these parts though. 

I kind of wish I'd bought more than one package, but I didn't want to look like the glutton I am in front of my friend...


http://exploringtraderjoes.blogspot.com/2017/02/trader-joes-english-butter-fudge.html


----------



## Orchid (Jun 2, 2017)

Just recently found these soft Peaches - Haribo which are new to me. I miss going to the grocery shops hence I discover things quite late by chance online. 
Link www.amazon.com/Haribo-Gummi-Candy-Peaches-5-Ounces/


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 2, 2017)

Fuzzy said:


> These are a thing


 Awesome! I'll have to look for those. I love dark chocolate!


----------



## Tracii (Jun 2, 2017)

Count me in I love dark chocolate.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 2, 2017)

Who doesn't


----------



## Tracii (Jun 2, 2017)

Mounds or Milky Way dark always sound good to me.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 4, 2017)

I bought mine in a cold store so the outer shell was brittle and had already broken off the cookie part. Still very tasty


----------



## Fantasist (Jun 5, 2017)

plushkitty said:


> Trader Joe's just brought back English Butter Fudge! I am so happy, people. This stuff is a sugar lover's dream. It's basically just butter, sugar, and sweetened condensed milk. I have to be careful not to eat it all at once and make myself sick. If you've had a Scottish sweet called tablet, this is quite similar. Real Scottish tablet is a lot more expensive and hard to find in these parts though.
> 
> I kind of wish I'd bought more than one package, but I didn't want to look like the glutton I am in front of my friend...
> 
> ...



omg! Butter, sugar, and sweetened condensed milk?? Heaven. Why is there no Trader Joe's near me???


----------



## plushkitty (Jun 5, 2017)

Fantasist said:


> omg! Butter, sugar, and sweetened condensed milk?? Heaven. Why is there no Trader Joe's near me???



It's so good! If there's a British imports store near you, they'll probably have tablet. There are several brands on Amazon too. Get lots, it's addictive!


----------

